# Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter



## PeterBoden (12. Aug. 2011)

Peters naturnaher Schwimmteich

Mit diesem Beitrag möchte ich den Bau meines naturnahen Schwimmteiches dokumentieren.
Diese Baudoku erscheint zunächst in einem Stück von der anfänglichen theoretischen Planungsphase bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt, dem Setzen der Pflanzen. 
Ich habe bisher auf eine ununterbrochene, zeitnah gestückelte Onlinedokumentation verzichtet, mein Real-Life erlaubt keine periodisch verfügbaren Zeitfenster welche für solch eine Arbeitsweise nötig sind. Der Hauptgrund war allerdings die Vermutung dass in der Bauphase allabendlich ganz einfach 'die Luft raus sein könnte', nächtliche Online-Sitzungen verlangen nach Aufmerksamkeit...
An dieser Stelle kann und möchte ich eine Frage stellen (aber sie auch sofort beantworten), eine Frage welche mich bei meinem Einstieg in das Fachgebiet der naturnahen Schwimmteiche gequält hatte und von der ich ausgehe das sie sich auch den einen oder anderen Neueinsteiger aufdrängt:
Schafft es eine Privatperson einen naturnahen Schwimmteich mittlerer Größe in Eigenregie erfolgreich zu planen und zu realisieren? Ist dies machbar?
Ich beantworte diese Frage von meiner Seite und vom heutigen Zeitpunkt aus mit einem eindeutigen

Ja.

Mittels der umfangreichen theoretischen Grundlagen von Fachbeiträgen (FB) aus diesem Forum, den vielen veröffentlichten Teichbeispielen und nicht zuletzt von den unzähligen Tipps und Erfahrungswerten der Forumsuser ist solch ein Projekt zu realisieren.

*Die Planung *

Mein Startpunkt, der Wunsch nach einem Schwimmteich, liegt von heute an etwa 18 Monate zurück. 
Diese lange Zeitspanne bis zur jetzigen Realisierung ist meinem Real-Life geschuldet, Arbeitsrythmus, finanzieller Background und weitere, bautechnische Angelegenheiten spielten da eine Rolle. 
In einem angenommenen Idealfall -Planungsbeginn in den Wintermonaten- könnte im Frühling bereits Baubeginn sein. Bei einem Neueinsteiger halte ich allerdings eine Mindestdauer der Planungsphase  von 12 Wochen als untere Zeitgrenze.
Zur Überbrückung meiner langen, aufgezwungenen Wartezeit erfolgte bereits vor einem Jahr die geplante Anlage eines kleineren *naturnahen Filterteiches*.
Das frühe Kennenlernen der Einzelkomponenten von Vlies, Folie, Substrat und der Bepflanzung in einem Vorprojekt ist selbstverständlich hilfreich für spätere Tätigkeiten, als notwendig erachte ich es aber nicht. Zu empfehlen ist auf jeden Fall die Besichtigung artgleicher Teichanlagen, ich habe noch keinen Teichfreund entdeckt welcher solch einer Bitte nicht entsprechen würde.

So gerüstet konnte es an die Verwirklichung meines naturnahen Schwimmteiches gehen.
Es lag nicht nur die Baugenehmigung vor, darüber hinaus war ich sogar verpflichtet worden einen Teich als Ausgleichsmaßnahme für die von mir versiegelte Fläche vom Hausbau anzulegen.

von Anfang an stand fest: es wird ein naturnaher, möglichst technikfreier Schwimmteich
die maximal mögliche Größe ermitteln, hier muss man emotionslos wie ein Roboter vorgehen, bei diesem wichtigsten Punkt benötigt man keinerlei Hilfe (und bitte keinen gutgemeinten Ratgeber!
jetzt erst mit der Familie diskutieren, die Größe und die Lage im Grundstück festlegen, die Umrisse auf dem Grundstück abstecken, modifizieren und optimieren, Details werden sich bis zur Folienbestellung noch öfter ändern 
Schwimmbereich festlegen, Größenverhältnis zum Regenerationsbereich beachten
Regenerationsbereich profilieren (Größe, Lage und Tiefen definieren, oh das dauert SMILIE)
Terrasse bzw. Einstieg (Sitzposition oder Aufenthaltsbereich) vorsehen, Sichtfeld auf den gesamten Teich berücksichtigen
Windrichtung beachten (Bewuchs des Gartenlandes)
nicht vergessen: den Pflanzplan für den Regenerationsbereich erstellen (Wuchshöhe  Sichtfeld!)
Skimmer, Pumpe, Bachlaufposition planen, Stromversorgung der Pumpe!
Größe und Lage des Ufergrabens festlegen
Bepflanzung des Ufergrabens aussuchen (Saatgutmischungen), hier bereits an das anschließende normale Gartenland und die dort erfolgende Neubepflanzung denken
das Substrat bestimmen, örtliche Bezugsquellen ermitteln
Folie, Vlies, Matten: Bezugsquellen und Preise über WWW
Wasserpflanzen: Bezugsquellen und Preise über WWW 
Speisewasserversorgung klären
Überlauf planen
Angebote zur Baggerstunde, evt. Erdtransport einholen
Terminplanung mit der Baggerfirma, daran knüpfen sich alle anderen Liefertermine
 
In den Wintermonaten des Jahres 2009/2010 war ein *erster Lageplan* entstanden. Ganz einfach aus dem Bauch heraus, so wie ich ihn mir vorstellen konnte oder wollte. Jetzt kamen die Empfehlungen der o.a. Fachbeiträge ins Spiel, ich habe mich streng, eigentlich sehr streng an diese gehalten. Und das war gut so. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich heute keinen Ufergraben oder Kies im Teich oder noch schlimmer zu wenig Pflanzen.
Hier nur ein kleines Beispiel eines FB Einflusses wie er Einfluss auf das Gesamtbild des Teiches nahm:


			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> *
> ...Schritt 2 >> Treffen Sie die grundsätzlichen Entscheidungen für Ihren persönlichen Teich :
> o Lage im Garten (an der Sitzecke, in einem entlegenen Bereich des Gartens…)
> o Individuelle Verhältnisse (sind Sie ggf. bereit/in der Lage, Gehölze zu entfernen, das Gelände zu modellieren? Sonnenscheindauer berücksichtigen… ggf. immer wieder einen Schritt zurückgehen!)
> ...


Auf der Grundlage der Anfangsplanung wurde die Schwimmfläche angepasst und der Regenerationsbereich in L - Form erweitert. Die maximal lieferbare Folienbreite (in einem Stück) führte zu Änderungen in der unteren Ufergrabengröße, bei dem oberen Ufergraben war klar das die Folienbreite nie und nimmer reicht, es musste geklebt werden. 
Unbeirrbar wurde die maximal (!) mögliche Größe angenommen und vor Ort abgesteckt. Der Umriss des Wasserrandes wurde mit Gartenschläuchen simuliert, der Ufergraben wurde mit etwas Gartenkalk markiert.
Vorhandener Bewuchs durfte dem Wasser weichen, Umpflanzungen fanden statt und drei arg vergreiste Obstbäume ließen ihre Krone (die Stämme blieben stehen, der Bagger richtet so später weniger Flurschaden an).
Wichtig ist das am Ende das Gesamtbild stimmt, der Teich soll trotz maximaler gewünschter Größe in den Garten passen. So etwas kann man nicht einfach mal an einem Nachmittag erledigen, das ist ein Prozess welcher langsam und wiederholt reift.
Das Ergebnis:
 
Selbst dieses Bild ist während des Baufortschrittes noch zweimal angepasst worden (der Schwimmbereich war ursprünglich etwas länger, das Klärloch kleiner und die Insel wechselte ihren Standort), so etwas ist keine Schande. 
Mit dem Frühlingsanfang 2011 war die Planung endgültig abgeschlossen, die finanziellen Mittel bereitgestellt, die wichtigsten Lieferanten ermittelt und der Tiefbauer hatte mich in seine Planung rechtzeitig eingetaktet.

Und ich hatte die Teichgrube mit einem Schnurgerüst abgesteckt.
 
 
 
 


Es konnte losgehen.


----------



## PeterBoden (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

*Die Teichgrube - der Aushub*

In der Osterwoche war es soweit. Ein Tiefbauer bekam den Zuschlag, ich kannte seine Arbeitsweise und er hatte bereits mehrere Teiche in Auftrag gehabt. Ich würde seinen besten Baggerführer bekommen, dazu gleich mehr. 
Die Bodenverhältnisse hier sind lehmig und in geringer Tiefe befindet sich Schichtenwasser, ein LKW mit Wasserbausteinen war kürzlich auf meinem Rasen tief eingewühlt, sehr übel. Die Tiefbaufirma entschied daher statt einem LKW zum Abtransport des Aushubes einen Radlader einzusetzen, ein weiser Entschluss wie sich bald zeigen sollte.
Der Teichumriss war abgesteckt, der Schwimmkanal und Ufergraben extra mit gespannten Schnüren markiert. 
Ein Nivellierlaser mit Drehteller hatten die Profis selbstverständlich aufgestellt, ohne dieses Messgerät arbeiten sie nicht. Genauigkeit 1 cm auf Sichtweite, super.
Auch ich war aufgestellt, nach der Nachtschichtwoche und drei Stunden Schlaf hellwach.
Mit dem Baggerführer kurz verständigt, mein grafischer Entwurf interessierte ihn nur ganz kurz. Die Umrisse der einzelnen Aushubbereiche mussten noch mit Markierungsspray eingesprüht werden, darauf bestand er. Also die Schnüre wieder weg.
Wichtig für ihn war das ich unablässig vor Ort bin, in Sichtkontakt zu ihm, er fuhr permanent nach meinen Handzeichen.

Ideal.

Gelände von alten Baumstümpfen befreit (ohne größere Flurschäden) und schon ging es los mit dem hinteren Ufergraben. Der 16 to Bagger mit Böschungslöffel brauchte dafür keine 20 min und mein Respekt wuchs. 
Um wieder auf einen Fachbeitrag zurück zu kommen 


			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> *Jetzt haben Sie schon eine sehr gute Vorstellung davon, wie IHR Traumteich aussehen soll. Vielleicht ist er ja noch ein wenig weit von der Realität entfernt, aber: Vergessen Sie nie: Es ist IHR Teich, SIE entscheiden, SIE müssen mit dem Ergebnis glücklich werden – SIE SIND DER CHEF IM RING ! (Spätestens nach dem ersten Gespräch mit einem Galaba oder Baggerführer werden Sie wissen, warum ich das so betone…) *


darf ich hier ergänzen: sei ein Team mit dem Baggerführer, er sollte auf deine Zeichen sofort reagieren können. 

Es gibt Lochbuddler und es gibt Meister ihres Faches.
Ich hatte einen Künstler, er kann sich die Hose mit dem Bagger zuknöpfen, so seine Kollegen.

   
In 1,50 m Tiefe wurde die Erde dunkel und glänzend, in 1,70 m sprudelte es ganz winzig nach oben, Wasser! Gut, das ist nicht zu ändern, sofort eine kleine, etwa 20 cm noch tiefere Stelle geschaffen als Pumpensumpf.
  

Nach dem ersten Tag war die Hälfte des Aushubes geschafft.
Am zweiten Tag weiter nach Plan, zugunsten des Ufergrabens und der Schrägen des Regenerationsbereiches habe ich den Schwimmkanal um etwa zwei Meter gegenüber dem Computerentwurf verkürzt, es passte so einfach besser. Es ist ganz normal das erst in der Realität solche Abweichungen gegenüber dem Planungsentwurf sichtbar werden, man kann in aller Ruhe darauf reagieren, es wird schließlich ein Tiefbauprojekt und kein Schweizer Uhrwerk.

                     
Am Abend noch schnell die Gunst der Stunde genutzt (oder genauer die Gunst des noch vorhandenen Nivellierlasers) und rund um die Teichgrube alle fünf Meter kurze Markierungspflöcke eingeschlagen, auf diesen wurde das Niveau der Oberkante des Uferwalles gut sichtbar markiert. Selbstverständlich kann man auch 'irgendein' Niveau nehmen, Hauptsache es ist dann rund um die Baugrube erkennbar.
So sah es dann aus am dritten Tag und die Tiefbauer verschwanden.
Was zurück blieb war eine große Teichgrube, ein paar aufgeschüttete Haufen mit Mutterboden für beide Ufergräben.

Und ich selber.

Wie jetzt weiter (was habe ich bloß getan...)? Vlies verlegen???


----------



## PeterBoden (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

*Die Teichgrube - die Modellierung*

Vlies verlegen?
Es gab etwas was mich bald auf andere Gedanken bringen sollte. 

Was umgehend folgte war eines der schwersten örtlichen 
Unwetter der letzten 30 Jahre, in einer Stunde knapp 100 l Niederschlag pro m², Hagel, Sturm usw. 

So sah die Baugrube dann aus:
         
Die Erdwälle gerieten in Mitleidenschaft, der Schwimmbereich war zu einem Viertel gefüllt.
Jetzt folgte Aktionismus. Alles Wasser wurde abgepumpt, der Unterwasserwall rund um den Schwimmbereich bekam eine Betonkrone (drei Teile Betonkies 0/16, zwei Teile Sand und ein Teil Zement).
Der Uferwall, ja, hier hatte ich einen Baufehler. Gemäß meinen Anweisungen hatte der Baggerfahrer zwar eine Schräge vom Ufergrabenboden zum äußeren Uferrand angelegt, aber der innere Rand hoch zum Uferwall war senkrecht ausgehoben. Ich wollte doch einen großen Ufergraben, in den Fachbeiträgen wird es einem mehrfach eingebläut!


			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> *Zum Bau des Ufergrabens fällt mir hauptsächlich eine Bemerkung ein: Grösser ! Baut den Ufergraben so breit, wie die Bedingungen das bei Euch so eben noch zulassen ! Ein breiter Ufergraben lässt gestalterischen Spielraum, nimmt eine Vielfalt von Pflanzen auf und wirkt optisch zauberhaft.*


Aber ein Bagger kann nur wegnehmen, zutun ist verboten: 





			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Untergrund unter dem Uferwall muss besonders fest und stabil sein: Entfernen Sie hierfür allen Oberboden, der noch humos und weich ist… Uferwall und Ufergraben sollten Sie von Hand ausheben bzw. anlegen. Grassoden oder Erdreich als Baumaterial sind für einen Uferwall keinesfalls fest genug... Grassoden oder Erdreich als Baumaterial sind für einen Uferwall keinesfalls fest genug. *


Ich benötigte keine steile Böschungswand in den Ufergraben, sie musste doch schräg sein.
     
So wurde sie mit Kalkschotter angelegt, je zwei Sack Zement in die fertigen Schotterwände trocken eingefegt, die immer wieder auftretenden Regenschauer erledigten den Rest. Das steht.

Die Uferwallkrone und die Verkleidung der Schotterwände wurden aus einer festeren Betonmischung gefertigt.
     

Dank des Nivellierlasers war durch die reichlich vorhandenen Markierungspflöcke die Einhaltung des Uferwallniveaus von etwa 10 Zentimeter über dem übrigen Gartenland ein Kinderspiel. Der Uferwall ist zwingend in Waage, das Gartenland schwankt naturgegeben irgendwie, das sollte mich später noch beschäftigen.

Mein zweiter Baufehler, das Klärloch. Es ist größer geworden als auf dem Planungsentwurf, fast ein Klärbereich. Zwei gegenüberliegende Wände sind nicht senkrecht ausgeführt sondern so richtig schön schräg (hatte der Baggerfahrer mich nicht gefragt ob er die beiden schmalen Seiten etwas anschrägen soll...), von diesen Schrägen hat niemand etwas, sie klauen dem Pflanzbereich außerhalb des Klärloches nur kostbare Fläche und unten im Klärloch bewirken sie auch nichts anderes.
Mein Baggerfahrer hatte um den oberen Klärlochrand eine Rille gezogen, dort sollten ursprünglich Teichsäcke gelegt werden, abrutschendes Substrat sollte durch diesen kleinen Wall aufgehalten werden. Nach dem Unwetter war daran nicht mehr zu denken, die Rille existierte nur noch ansatzweise. Für die Teichsäcke hätte der Platz wahrscheinlich nicht ausgereicht. Eine wirkungsvolle Verbreiterung wäre aus Platzgründen auch gescheitert, die Neigung des Regenerationsbereiches war dort an einigen Stellen bereits grenzwertig.
Wieder einmal blieb nur Beton. Die Rille nachgezogen, alle Meter noch ein paar (Angst)-Löcher, ein wenig (Angst)-Bewehrung und der Wall kann nach freien Wünschen hoch und schmal gestaltet werden.
       
Selbstverständlich sind dann noch die kosmetischen Arbeiten, hier ein paar Zentimeter mehr Tiefe, dort Wurzeln entfernen, Steine auflesen oder auch Glassplitter entdecken. Irgendwann ist man dann damit fertig oder besser gesagt: es ist gut genug.

Damit ist die Zeit reif für das Vlies. 
Im übrigen habe ich nur Fotos bei Sonnenschein, später bei Nicht-Regenwetter geschossen, die Abstände wurden immer größer. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren es knapp drei Wochen welche mich das Wetter gekostet hatte.


----------



## PeterBoden (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

*Das Vlies*

Das Vlies, oder besser die korrekte Bezeichnung das Geotextil (google liefert da ganz andere Treffer)
Hier gibt es wenig zu berichten, die Verlegung des Vlieses ist eine Fleißaufgabe.
Für dieses Projekt waren etwa 600 m² Vlies nötig.
So waren es 10 Rollen mit 30 m Länge und 2 m Breite.

 

Bei einem Gewicht von 1000 g/m² beträgt das Rollengewicht 60 kg, das Vlies besitzt die Konsistenz eines Teppichs.
Die Wälle erhielten ein wenig Sand um die gröberen Betonunebenheiten auszugleichen.

     

Das Verlegen bereitete keine größeren Schwierigkeiten, die Bahnen wurden kurz gestückelt.
Auf einen Cutter zum Schneiden habe ich im Gegensatz zum Vorjahresteich verzichtet, stattdessen kam eine stabile, scharfe Tapetenschere zum Einsatz. Man darf nur nicht schnippeln, wesentlich effektiver ist das 'Schieben' mit halb geöffneter Schere. Der 2 m Bahnabschnitt ist so in etwa 10 Sek. erledigt.
Die einzelnen Bahnabschnitte wurden mit einigen Zentimetern Überlappung verlegt. Diese Überlappung etwas angehoben, in den entstehenden Spalt kurz eine Heissluftpistole gehalten und die beiden angeschmolzenen Vliesränder aneinandergedrückt. Die Klebestelle hält sofort.
Alles in allem dauerte die komplette Verlegung trotzdem knapp zwei Wochen, verursacht durch immer wieder auftretende Regenschauer (nasses Vlies lässt sich thermisch nicht verkleben).
Und noch eine Bemerkung am Rande: diese Vliese sind äußerst robust, der oft angeführte Kugelschreibertest (mittels Muskelkraft darf es nicht gelingen einen Kugelschreiber durch das Vlies zu drücken) ist ein Zeichen dafür.


----------



## PeterBoden (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

*Die Folie - Aufmaß*

Die Folie ist das kostenintensivste Teil, ein Preisvergleich lohnt sich hier ungemein.
Wie bereits erwähnt wählte ich 1,52 mm EPDM Folie von Firestone, die Vorteile von EPDM sind hinlänglich bekannt.
Nach dem Einholen von verschiedenen Angeboten (selbst einige gestandene Folienlieferanten kapitulierten vor einer Klebenaht) landete ich schließlich wieder beim Vorjahreslieferanten, Otte Kunststofftechnik.
Bei den ersten, kleineren Teichentwürfen war ich irgendwo bei einer Foliengröße von 350 m² angekommen, der endgültige Planungsentwurf am PC signalisierte mir bereits eine Größe im 500 m² Bereich.
Jetzt folgte das Messen an der fertigen Baugrube. Es geht nur mit einer Schnur, sie muss sich zwingend dem Profil angleichen. An den breitesten, den längsten Stellen und den tiefsten(!) Stellen wurde so gemessen, sicherheitshalber im 5 m Raster. 
Natürlich zählt der Ufergraben mit dazu.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Erstens: “Ein Ufergraben ist teuer.” Oft muss das Erdreich des künftigen Ufergrabens abgefahren werden, Kosten für Sand und Zement (Uferwall), Mehrbedarf an Folie und Vlies, Ufermatte kommt zusätzlich, und die zahlreichen Pflanzen für den Ufergraben einschliesslich Einsaat des Uferwalles läppern sich. Stimmt. Ein Ufergraben verursacht erheblich Zusatzkosten und spart an anderer Stelle nichts ein. Es sei denn die ebenfalls teuren und unnatürlichen Kiesschüttungen, die an vielen Teichen zu beobachten sind. Es wurde bis heute schon so viel Kies in tausende von Gartenteichen gekippt, dass viele Leute zu glauben scheinen, das müsse so sein. Muss es nicht. Ein Kies- oder Steinufer wird sich niemals harmonisch in einen Garten einfügen (vielleicht einmal abgesehen von einem Koiteich in einer japanisch geprägte Anlage) – einmal abgesehen davon, dass es kein Vergnügen ist, ein Kiesufer einer Grundreinigung zu unterziehen, wenn sich Schlick und Schlamm zwischen den Steinen gesammelt und alles zu einer festen Masse verbacken haben. Das aber ist beim Kostenaspekt zu beachten: man muss auch die Kosten mit in sein Kalkül einbeziehen, die ohnehin entstehen, um den Teich harmonisch in die Gesamtanlage einzubeziehen. Und dann sind die (immer noch vorhandenen) Mehrkosten für den Ufergraben nicht mehr so dramatisch.
> 
> Zweitens: Ein Ufergraben beansprucht Fläche; Fläche, die ohnehin immer zu knapp ist. Lieber einen größeren Teich als wertvolle Fläche für den Uferwall “verschenken”. Hier kann ich es jetzt relativ kurz machen: Ein Gartenteich, der unharmonisch und übergangslos in den Garten “gepflanzt” ist, wirkt nicht, da kann man ihn so gross machen, wie man will. Ein unharmonischer großer Teich ist kein Stück besser als ein unharmonischer kleiner Teich. Für die Integration des Teiches in die Gartenanlage benötigt man nun einmal Platz. Und diesen Platz kann man (zumindest teilweise) auch für den Ufergraben verwenden. *



EPDM Folie der Stärke 1,52 mm wird mit einer maximalen Rollenbreite von 15,25 m konfektioniert. Der obere Teichbereich ist breiter, hier musste angeklebt werden. Es ist eine doppelt verklebte Naht (Bahn auf Bahn mehrere Zentimeter breit verklebt, zusätzlich auf der anderen Seite mit einem Nahtklebeband), eine Lieferantengarantie auf Dichtheit und Haltbarkeit ist selbstverständlich.

Nochmal kurz zurück zum Messen.
Der Mailverkehr zwischen dem Folienlieferanten und mir war informativ und nie langweilig.  
Auf mein gemailtes Rastermaß kam der Hinweis das ich sicherlich vergessen habe den Einstieg zu berücksichtigen...
Ich gebe zu das ich am selben Abend den Tipp von Fr. Otte gefolgt bin und mit Wellpappe (plus weiteren Kartonagen) den Schwimmbereich samt Einstieg modellhaft nachgebaut habe. Mit einem Stückchen dünner Folie konnte ich wunderbar erkennen was passiert wenn die Folie in die Einstiegsbucht gezogen wird. 

Es wäre in der Länge zu knapp geworden.

Nochmals gemessen, einen Sicherheitszuschlag einkalkuliert.
Schließlich war das Endmaß ermittelt, ein Monolith von 703 m² . :shock
 

Es sind in der Summe die Tiefen und Schrägen, der Einstieg und wieder der Ufergraben welche die benötigte Folienfläche gegenüber der tatsächlichen Wasserfläche so anwachsen lässt. Mit dem Preis von 12,90 € pro m² war ich einverstanden, in ihm steckte nicht nur die Klebenaht sowie das 1000g Vlies, darüber hinaus gab es noch ein Sahnehäubchen. Im schlimmsten Falle, wenn nach erfolgter Verlegung irgendwo der berüchtigte Folienmeter fehlen sollte, hätte der Lieferant mir vor Ort die fehlende Folie professionell angeklebt. Mit solch einem Angebot schläft man ruhiger.
Doch wie wird sie vor Ort abgewickelt? Als Antwort erhielt ich die Aussage das die Folie gefaltet und dann aufgewickelt ist. Ich muss sie demzufolge abwickeln und entfalten. So einfach geht das, man benötigt nur eine Menge Leute. Ich entgegnete schon das die Rolle 1265 kg wiegt, diese Last muss ich bauseits mit einem Kran an dem Punkt absetzen wo der Lieferant es mir vorschreibt. Ich würde einen Plan erhalten in welchem der entsprechende Absetzpunkt markiert ist. 

Okay. -auf dieses Okay komme ich noch einmal zurück-

Ein paar Tage vor der Folienlieferung erhielt ich den Absetzpunkt gemailt.


----------



## PeterBoden (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

*Die Folie - Lieferung*

Am 19. Mai war es soweit, die Spedition meldete sich vormittags telefonisch an und kam pünktlich.

Aus dem Gedächtnisprotokoll hier der Dialog zwischen mir und dem Fahrer:

Fahrer: ich bringe die Ladung
PB: sehr schön, du musst aber von deinem Hänger abkuppeln, bei mir hier hinten kannst du so besser rangieren
Fahrer: nö, lade gleich hier ab
PB: ? (böses ahnend)
Fahrer: wo ist denn der Stapler
PB: (hatte son'Hals) ich habe zwei Stück, einen Dreitonner und den großen Zwanzigtonner, beide stehen hinter dem Haus, die brauchen wir aber nicht, schau bitte auf deinen Lieferpapieren nach dort findest du die Worte 'frei Boardsteinkante' (mit dem Zeigefinger auf diese nach unten zeigend)
Fahrer: "§(/&$%§!)ü! schon wieder, so eine Sch####, das ist eine Annahmeverweigerung
PB: nein, ich nehme gerne an, aber du kannst ja nicht liefern, das ist eine Lieferverweigerung (das Wort kannte er noch nicht)

Was folgte war ein 30 minütiges telefonieren meinerseits mit dem Lieferanten, des Fahrers mit dem Subunternehmen, dieses mit der richtigen Spedition, der Lieferant mehrfach mit allen.
Die Lösung kam dann mit Nachdruck von mir. Ich teilte mit das ich einen Stapler besorge, das geht aber erst am nächsten Tag. Da die Transportverpackung der Folienrolle bereits etwas ramponiert aussah bat ich den Fahrer er möge bitte die Ladung auf dem LKW lassen, er würde bestimmt in 24 Stunden wieder hier stehen. 
Er bezweifelte dieses energisch. 
Nach 24 Stunden waren wir wieder beisammen, der Teleskopstapler incl. Fahrer auch.
Die Ladung hatte den LKW zum Glück nicht verlassen, nicht auszudenken wenn die Folie beschädigt gewesen wäre.
(wie die Spedition die Ladung ursprünglich auf den LKW gebracht hatte schreibe ich hier nicht)

hier sieht man bereits das die Holzpaletten gelitten haben:
      

einmal umsetzen und mit ein paar langen Schlupps angehoben (wir müssen über den Zaun!):
      

und abgesetzt.
     


Wie geht es jetzt weiter?

Ja, bitte, jetzt liegt hier ein 1,3 to schwerer runder Moloch, nach dem Entfernen der Transportsicherung habe ich einmal daran gerüttelt und gewackelt.


----------



## PeterBoden (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

*Die Folie - Drehbare Lagerung*

Diese Folienrolle musste abgewickelt werden, das war ja geklärt.
Zum Abwickeln muss sie aufgebockt und in eine Drehung versetzt werden, so schwer kann das nicht sein, siehe große Kabeltrommeln.
Ein sechs Meter langes Rohr war noch am Tag der Lieferung besorgt und durch den Pappwickelkern gesteckt.

 

Die Folienrolle lag recht genau auf dem Absetzpunkt, und sie lag richtig herum, auf ihr war die Abwickelrichtung skizziert.

   

Nach dem Entfernen der Transportsicherung konnte ich die Windungsenden der Folienwicklung erkennen, das breite Teil (der kurze Schenkel vom 'L') mit der Klebenaht war der äußere Wicklungsteil, er wurde demzufolge zuerst abgewickelt. 

   

Hmm. Wie war das mit dem 'Okay' oben?

Hatte der Lieferant angenommen das ich die Folienrolle am Teichrand auf ebenen Gelände längs des Teiches abrolle und dann entfalte?
Wo entlang bitte soll ich den fast anderthalb Tonnen Koloss rollen? Nach 30 Zentimetern liegt er im Ufergraben und nach weiteren 15 Metern fallen die dann restlichen 500 kg in die Einstiegsbucht. 
Ich meine das ich bei der Folienbestellung nicht deutlich genug auf meine Gegebenheiten hingewiesen habe. Durch die L-Form musste ich durch den Teich hindurch, nicht an seinem Rand enlang!
Wie weiter?
Ganz klar, die Folienrolle muss zwingend am Ort bleiben und dort abgewickelt werden.
Dann ist es fast egal (schaun wir einmal ob es sich bewahrheitet) nach welchem System die Folie gewickelt ist: das vordere, bei der Folienrolle bleibende geklebte Ende Außen oder das andere, weit entfernte Ende Außen.

Es folgt ein Zeitschnitt von etwa acht Wochen, Geländemodellierung, Betonwälle und Vliesverlegung erfolgten in diese Zeit.
Und Regen, Regen, Regen.

Als erstes musste die Rolle drehbar werden. Bei solchen Gewichten hilft keine Hobbytechnik aus dem Bastelkeller mehr, hier benötigt man industrielle Unterstützung.
Einen Tag vor dem anberaumten Verlegungstermin kam es zur endgültigen Lagerung der Folienrolle. Hydraulische Schwerlastheber hoben die Rohrenden auf Schwerlastrollen welche auf den Rücken gelegt wurden (mittels solcher Rollenkästen werden im industriellen Bereich schwere Maschinen gerückt).

    

Natürlich passierte wieder etwas womit ich nicht gerechnet hatte was aber völlig logisch ist. Das Stahlrohr bog sich unter den 1,3 to, es wurde krumm wie eine Gurke. Das wiederum bedeutete das sich das Stahrohr bei beiden Schwerlastrollenkästen in die inneren Rollenenden drückte worauf die Rollenkästen ankippten und das Rohr am geschweißten Rahmen aufsaß. Nach einer Schrägstellung der Rollenkästen entkrampfte es sich.

   

Es war Spätabends geworden, die Folienrolle hing frei zwischen den Rollenkästen auf der Holzpalettenkonstruktion, die Transportverpackung war entfernt (die Paletten unter der Folie hatten sich fast vier Zentimeter in den harten Boden gedrückt) und ich konnte die Folienrolle ein ganz klitzeklein wenig mit dem Stahlrohr auf den Schwerlastrollen drehen, sie pendelte immer wieder zurück da sie ja auf dem krummen Rohr etwas durchhing.

Das mit dem Pendeln beschäftigte mich nur ganz kurz, schließlich sollte am morgigen Samstag eine ganze Mannschaft zusammen mit mir die Folie verlegen...


----------



## PeterBoden (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

*Die Folie - Verlegung 1*

Nach einer eher durchwachten Nacht brach ein wunderschöner Sonnentag an und alle kamen, über ein Dutzend Leute. Eine kurze Einweisung erfolgte, insbesondere über den Abwickelmodus. Alle verstanden das das äußere Folienende hier bei der Rolle verbleiben muss. Ein, zwei Umdrehungen abwickeln, Richtung anderes Teichende ziehen, wieder abwickeln usw.
Also los, vier Mann hinter die Rolle und gedreht. 

Es passierte - nichts. NICHTS!

Sie pendelte zurück, etwas stärker als gestern abend. Das tieferliegende Gewicht muss hochgehoben werden um eine kompletten Umdrehung zu vollenden (wer einmal in der klassischen Physik nachschauen möchte, der 'Steinersche Satz'), man benötigt dafür ungleich mehr Energie als für die reine Rotation. Glücklicherweise interessierte sich für diese wissenschaftlichen Ergüsse in diesem Moment niemand, zwei Frauen sprangen zusätzlich hinter die Rolle und mit einem kräftigen "Hau Ruck" drehte sie sich! 

Aber nicht mein Stahlrohr, der Steinersche Satz hielt es fest, bis zur letzten Windung. 

Was sich drehte war die Folienrolle mit ihrem Papprohrwickelkern AUF dem fest stehenden Stahlrohr.
Die Folie war sehr straff gewickelt und diese Gummirolle mit Papprohrwickelkern bog sich um keinen Millimeter. Es waren nur ein paar Qudratzentimeter Berührungsfläche welche der Papprohrwickelkern mit dem glatten Stahlrohr hatte, durch die Durchbiegung des 88 mm Rohres im 180 mm Pappkern hing das Rohr frei bis auf die besagten beiden Enden. Wahrscheinlich hätte ein wenig Vaseline an den Reibungsstellen die Drehmannschaft halbiert. 
Die Schwerlastrollen hatten ihre angedachte Funktion verloren, genau so gut hätte ich das Stahlrohr an den Holzpaletten anschrauben können.
(ich bin mir trozdem sicher das es mit dem Drehen eines Aufnahmerohres auf Rollen funktioniert, hätte ich ein 180 mm Rohr gehabt)

Die ersten zwei Meter fielen in den Ufergraben (die Folie ist an dieser Stelle 24 m breit, das sind bereits 90 kg) und die Rolle drehte sich weiter.
Jetzt sollte der erste Teil nach hinten gezogen werden (die Rolle drehte sich) und man zog an der sich bildenden Folienschlaufe in Abwickelrichtung. 

Irgend etwas stimmte nicht.

Die insbesondere durch das angeklebte Teil vielen Faltungen hatten dazu geführt das die Mannschaft praktisch eine Windung geteilt hatte, ein Teil der Windung fiel in den Ufergraben und der andere Teil wurde nach hinten gezogen. Nach einer weiteren Umdrehung wurde die Rolle gestoppt, es war Chaos.
Der Ufergraben war voll mit einem Folienhaufen, nach hinten waren etwa zwei Meter gezogen, was eine komplette Einzelwindung darstellt war nicht zu erkennen und überhaupt, sind wir wirklich am richtigen Ende? Meine Stimmung am Nullpunkt (oder etwas darunter).

     

Jetzt bildete sich der Mannschaftsgeist, der eine fand in den den Falten die 25 cm breite Klebenaht und drei weitere separierten eine Einzelwindung. Wir waren definitiv am richtigen Ende. Nach drei weiteren Umdrehungen -die Frauen meinten es dreht sich ganz leicht- erschien das Ende der Klebenaht mit einem Verstärkungsflansch. Mit vereinten Kräften zogen wir die vier Meter breite Vielfachbahn vom Absetzpunkt Richtung Uferwall wie auf der Zeichnung angegeben. Das Ziehen erfolgte etwa in Schrittgeschwindigkeit, nach meinem Dafürhalten war es eine riesige Geschwindigkeit, das Tal der Tränen hatten wir verlassen. Wie schon von anderen Teichbauern berichtet gleitet die Folie auf dem verlegten Vlies recht gut.
Der innere Eckpunkt des L's, das Ende der Klebenaht lag ungefähr an der richtigen Stelle und wir entschieden uns zuerst den langen Teil auszuziehen. Die Rolle wurde vollends abgewickelt wobei die Abwicklung in zwei bis drei Meter Schlaufen im Regenerationsbereich aufgebaut wurde. Der Pappkern lag frei, meine Konstruktion hatte ihren Zweck erfüllt, das Folienende hielten wir in den Händen.
Dieses Bahnende bekamen wir in wenigen Sekunden bis fast zum Einstieg gezogen, was für eine Geschwindigkeit!

Die nächste Bahnschlaufe herangeholt und weiter, und weiter. Die Folie war komplett ausgerollt.

                         

Es kam zum Entfalten der Bahn, begonnen wurde mit dem kurzen Teil über das Klärloch. Gemeinsam ziehen und gemeinsam wedeln ist die Devise, und immer wieder wedeln. Die Folie gleitet wunderbar auf dem Luftpolster!


----------



## PeterBoden (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

*Die Folie - Verlegung 2*

Zum Rest ist nicht viel zu berichten, den langen Teil entfalten und an verschiedenen Punkten nochmals aufwedeln und korrigieren war für die bereits erfahrene Mannschaft fast Routine. 

                               

Die gröbsten Falten im Schwimmbereich waren zusammengefasst und dem Rest der Falten sollte in Fleißarbeit beizukommen sein. 

     

Wir, vier Frauen und dreizehn Männer, hatten es geschafft in etwas über zwei Stunden im Stück 700 m² EPDM-Folie der Stärke 1,52 mm zu verlegen.

  

Es wurde noch ein schöner Grillnachmittag-abend.

In den nächsten Tagen kam es zum ersten Beschnitt der Folie, sie war zu groß was aber sicherlich besser ist als zu klein. Ein positiver Nebeneffekt ist der das auf jeden Fall die Folie den Bachlauf komplett mit abdeckt.
Die Faltenbehandlung dauerte an, viele kleine Falten zu möglichst großen, weil wenigen ist das Ziel. Wo später Substrat ist kann man sie nicht sehen, genau so beim Einstieg oder im verkleideten Klärloch.
Alle Falten bekommt man prinzipbedingt nicht weg, punktum.


Mein Fazit zum Thema EPDM Folie:


 muss geklebt werden einen Lieferanten wählen der dies kann und dafür gerade steht
nie und nimmer die Foliemaße nach einer Zeichnung bestellen, mit einer ausgelegten Schnur an und in der Baugrube messen
bei unklaren Tiefenprofilen ein ungefähres Modell basteln und die Längen- oder/und Breitenkürzung mit Folie bzw. dünnen Stoff simulieren und mit einbeziehen
der Folienlieferant muss belegbar über die konkreten örtlichen Lageverhältnisse informiert werden, dazu gehören Lageplan, wenn bereits vorhanden Fotos der Baugrube (dann aber unbedingt anzuraten) und Art und Weise des Abwickelmodus (Rolle kann auf Erdboden gerollt werden oder muss aufgebockt und abgerollt werden), Frage 'Wo ist welches Folienende' schriftlich klären
Spedition und Entladung bestätigen lassen
muss die Folie stationär aufgebockt und abgerollt werden sollte dies eine Woche vor dem Verlegetermin erfolgen
mit fünf Mann muss eine 1 to Folienrolle drehbar sein! auch dies eine Woche vorher prüfen
beim Verlegen die Folie ziehen, nicht versuchen sie zu heben, Luft unter die Folie wedeln
bei einem Gewicht von 1 to sollte die Verlegemannschaft aus wenigstens einem Dutzend Leuten bestehen
ich behaupte das selbst bei 2 to noch nicht Schluß mit solch einer Verlegeart ist, die Verlegemannschaft dürfte dann bei 20 Mann liegen


----------



## toschbaer (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Ganz tolles Kino!  



LG
Friedhelm


----------



## PeterBoden (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

*Der Einstieg *

Ganz kurz:

Er ist als Treppe gestaltet, schon wieder Beton, diesmal vom Profi geliefert, WU Beton C 30/37.
Schalung aus OSB-Platten, jede einzeln mit PE-Folie ummantelt zur leichteren Entfernung der Schalung.
Natürlich ist der Beton nicht auf der nackten Folie gelandet, zwei Lagen 1000er Vlies sind als Folienschutz gelegt.

     

In den noch nicht abgebundenen Beton wurden zerteilte Gummilaufmatten in die Stufenoberflächen halb eingedrückt. In deren Gittertaschen wird lose feiner Kies oder Split gegeben, das ist absolut rutschfest.
 

Links und rechts von der Treppe sind auf dem vorgeformten Erdprofil Wasserbausteine aus Grauwacke aufgestapelt. Diese recht preiswerte Grauwacke wird hier regional sehr häufig verwendet. Im örtlichen Steinbruch kann man durchaus selektierte Exemplare erstehen, es ist zuweilen erstaunlich was für Basalt-, Quarzit- oder Eisenoxideinschlüsse in solchen Allerweltssteinen auftreten können.


(dieses Bild ist etwas später entstanden, das Substrat war bereits ausgebracht und der Schwimmkanal teilweise befüllt)


----------



## PeterBoden (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

*Das Substrat*

Ein kurzes Kapitel.


			
				StefanS im Fachbeitrag schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Mein Vorschlag zum Teichsubstrat ist deshalb schnell unterbreitet:
> 
> In reine Pflanzenteiche gehört Verlegesand, also feinster Sand mit 20 bis 30 % braunem Lehmanteil. Beziehen kann man diesen Sand - ggf. unter anderem Handelsnamen - bei vielen Baustoffhändlern, aber oft auch sehr billig bei Kiesgruben und Kiesbaggereien (ist oft sogar ausgesprochen billig, da “Abfall”).
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen. Vielleicht nur eine kleine Ergänzung meinerseits, ich darf bereits jetzt, nach einem Jahr in meinem kleinen Pflanzenteich auslichten. Die dort in genau dieses Substrat gesetzten Pflanzen gedeihen nicht nur prächtigst sondern haben sich bereits stark vermehrt (man sieht es förmlich das es ihr Wohlfühl-Lebensraum ist), das hätte ich vor einem Jahr niemand geglaubt.

So wie im Vorjahr bekam ich diesmal 18 Tonnen grau-braunen Verlegesand 0/2 mm aus dem örtlichen Kieswerk sowie vier Tonnen feinstes Lehmgranulat aus der örtlichen Ziegelei geliefert.

Links der Verlegesand, rechts das Lehmgranulat
 

Preislich hat sich nicht viel geändert, incl. Transport kostete die Tonne etwa 11 €.
Dies passierte bereits vor 12 Wochen während der Tiefbauer letzte Arbeiten an der Teichgrube ausführte. Innerhalb einer knappen Minute waren beide Komponenten mit dem Baggerlöffel intensiv durchgemischt, das reine Lehmgranulat kann nur sehr kurz gelagert werden, ansonst verklumpt es unweigerlich. Das Substratgemisch wurde mit einer Plane gegen eventuell auftretende Regenfälle abgedeckt, eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme welche im Regensommer 2011 voll zum Tragen kam.

Das Einbringen des Substrates in die ca. 180 m² große Regenerationszone mittels Schubkarre dauerte mehrere Tage und ist recht eintönig.

Auf den folgenden Bildern ist der Schwimmkanal bereits mit Wasser aufgefüllt, das dauerte ein paar Tage wobei die Brunnenpumpe immer nur sechs Stunden lief, sie leistet fast 5 m³/h.

       

Um nochmals auf das Vlies zurück zukommen. Unter dem Substratberg hatte ich Ende April ein paar Quadratmeter Vlies als trennende Unterlage zum Erdreich ausgebreitet.
Auf folgendem Bild sieht man was das 1000 g/m² Vlies nach einem viertel Jahr wachsenden Pflanzen entgegensetzt...
Weder mit dem Kugelschreiber noch mit einem Bohrer in einem Akkuschrauber bin ich durch das Vlies gedrungen, für die sprossenden Wildkräuter kein Problem.


----------



## PeterBoden (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

*Pflanzen*

Jetzt folgt vielleicht die schönste Arbeit beim Teichbau, jedenfalls empfinde ich es so.

Der Pflanzplan lag bereits lange vor, wie oben schon erwähnt wurde er im Anfangsstadium 'Der Planung' in einer Betaversion erstellt. Nach der Fertigstellung der Teichgrube wurde er den aktuellen Maßen angepasst.
Die Umrisse der Pflanzzonen wurden aus der Computergrafik in A2 Format ausgedruckt. Mittels vorsintflutlicher Werkzeuge wie Bleistift und Radiergummi konnten nun die einzelnen Pflanzgruppen eingezeichnet werden.

Ein kleines Pflanzintermezzo hatte ich kurz nach der Folienverlegung erledigt. Das Klärloch, ich sollte wohl doch besser Klärbereich sagen, ist mit  Böschungsmatten ausgekleidet und mit einer ca. 10 cm starken Substratschicht versehen worden. Ein wenig Füllwasser eingeleitet und die vorgesehenen Unterwasserpflanzen wie Krauses __ Laichkraut und Quirliges Tausenblatt gepflanzt, die __ Wasserpest wurde auf die Schrägen gesetzt (mal sehen ob sie da hält).

 

Die Unterwasser-, Schwimm- und Sumpfpflanzen trudelten Mitte der Woche ein, ich hatte bei mehreren Anbietern bestellt, ich lege nicht gern alle Eier in einen Korb. Aus dem Vorjahr heraus waren bereits Erfahrungen bzgl. der Lieferqualität der einzelnen Wassergärtner vorhanden, zwei weitere Testkäufe diesen Jahres brachten einen weiteren auf die Lieferantenliste es gab aber auch ein absolutes 'Mangelhaft' zu vergeben.

Das Pflanzen von über 700 Pflanzen ist an einem Tag nicht zu schaffen, sie bekamen ein kleines Quartier.

Wie habe ich gepflanzt?


			
				StefanS im Fachbeitrag schrieb:
			
		

> *
> ...Ein wichtiges Erfolgsrezept bei Pfanzen ist die Einhaltung der korrekten Wassertiefe. Oft wird eine recht (zu ?) grosse Bandbreite möglicher Pflanztiefen angegeben. Als Faustregel kann man sagen, dass man sich am oberen Rand der Bandbreite orientieren sollte, man also eher flach setzt und nicht gleich auf maximale Tiefe...
> ...Wer übrigens ausschliesslich Kies als Substrat verwendet, braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn seine Pflanzen nur kümmerlich gedeihen. Zwar ist richtig, dass die Pflanzen ihre Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser beziehen sollen. Verfügt dieses aber über wenig Nitrat und Phosphat, spielen ansonsten geringe Ursachen schnell eine grosse Rolle und schlagen auf die Entwicklung der Pflanzen durch. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass die Pflanzenentwicklung in der Reihe Grobkies – Feinkies – Sand – Verlegesand besser wird...
> ...Bleibt noch die Frage zu klären, wann man bei einer Neuanlage das Substrat und Pflanzen einsetzen sollte. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen (bei mehreren Teichen, an deren Bau ich beteiligt oder verantwortlich war) damit gemacht, Substrat und Pflanzen “trocken” einzusetzen, also bevor noch irgend welches Wasser im Teich ist, danach aber umgehend Wasser einlaufen zu lassen. Auf diese Weise fällt die Wassertrübung geringer aus, wie ich finde. Die Pflanzen werden zudem sorgfältiger eingesetzt als später, wenn das unter Wasser erfolgen müsste...
> *



Mit meiner aktuellen Technik (Pumpe mit 5 m³/h, 3/4 '' Schlauch) bringe ich etwa 5 m³/h Füllwasser in den Teich. Mit dieser Menge steigt der Wasserspiegel um knapp zwei Zentimeter pro Stunde, ein Setzen in das trockene Substrat wäre bei mir zeitkritisch. Die Pflanzen haben wir (Helfer finden sich für diese Arbeit problemlos) um die Wassergrenze herum eingesetzt, ob kurz unter der Wassergrenze oder noch über Wasser aber immer im feuchten Substrat.

Leider wurden nicht alle Pflanzen gleichzeitig geliefert, ich konnte bisher nur einen geringen Prozentsatz pflanzen.
Diejenigen welche in das flache Wasser gesetzt werden  müssen befinden sich noch in ihrem Quartier, ich kann sie noch nicht setzen, dort ist das Substrat noch trocken.
Würde ich den Teich bis Oberkante auffüllen müsste ich, wenn in der kommenden Woche der Rest geliefert wird unter Wasser pflanzen. Einige Böschungswinkel sind, wie bereits angeführt, recht deftig. Beim Waten im nassen Substrat ist die Gefahr hoch das es nach unten sackt, es ist noch nicht 'verfestigt' (ich weiß das es unter Wasser nur sehr wenig passiert).

   

Die Samenmischung für den Uferwall bzw. Ufergraben ist bereits geliefert. Ich habe ihn vom certifizierten Fachhändler bezogen, wer mag kann sich dort etwas einlesen. 

Samenmischungen sind kein Geheimnis.

Ich wohne im mitteldeutschen Flach- und Hügelland, das ist HK3  (Herkunftsgebiet). 


{colsp=4} 
*Ufermischung​*
|+++++ |{colsp=4} 
*Feuchtwiesemischung​*
*Kräutername​*
| 
*%​*
| 
*Gräsername​*
| 
*%​*
|
*​*
|
*Kräutername​*
| 
*%​*
| 
*Gräsername​*
| 
*%​*
Barbarea vulgaris |4,00| Agrostis gigantea |7,00 | | Achillea millefolium |0,70| Alopecurus pratensis |10,00
Caltha palustris |0,50| Alopecurus geniculatus |2,00 | | Achillea ptarmica |1,50| Anthoxanthum odoratum |4,00
Chaerophyllum bulbosum |2,00| Alopecurus pratensis |6,00 | | Anthriscus sylvestris |2,50| Cynosurus cristatus |6,00
Cirsium palustre|0,50| Carex acuta |2,00 | | Bistorta officinalis |3,00| Deschampsia caespitosa |1,00
Cirsium oleraceum|0,50| Juncus conglomerstus |1,00 | | Cardamine pratensis |0,50| Festuca nigrescens |8,00
Epilobium hirsutum|0,30| Juncus effusus |1,00 | | Centaurea jacea |4,50| Festuca pratensis |3,00
Eupatorium cannabinum|2,00| Juncus inflexus |1,00 | | Cirsium oleraceum |1,00| Holcus lanatus |3,00
Filipendula ulmaria|3,00| Festuca arundinacea |12,00 | | Crepis biennis |2,00| Poa palustris |3,00
Geranium palustre|0,50| Molinia caerulea |4,00 | | Filipendula ulmaria |2,00| Poa pratensis |6,00
Hypericum tetrapterum|2,50| Phalaris arundinacea |4,00 | | Galium album |2,00| Scirpus sylvaticus |1,00
__ Iris pseudacorus|11,00| Poa palustris |8,00| | Geranium pratense |1,50| Trisetum flavescens |5,00
__ Lotus pedunculatus|2,00| Scirpus sylvaticus |2,00 | | Heracleum sphondylium |1,50|  |
Lycopus europaeus|4,00|  | | | Leontodon autumnalis |2,00|  |
Lysimachia vulgaris|2,50|  | | | Lotus pedunculatus |1,50|  |
Lythrum salicaria|2,70|  | | | Pimpinella major |2,00|  |
Mentha longifolia|0,50|  | | | Plantago lanceolata |2,30|  |
Sanguisorba officinalis|2,50|  | | | Prunella vulgaris |2,00|  |
Scrophularia nodosa|1,50|  | | | Ranunculus acris |1,00|  |
Scutellaria galericulata|0,50|  | | | Rumex acetosa |1,50|  |
Silene dioica|5,00|  | | | Sanguisorba officinalis |3,00|  |
Stachys palustris|0,50|  | | | Selinum carvifolia |1,50|  |
Valeriana officinalis|1,00|  | | | Silaum silaus |2,00|  |
Veronica beccabunga|0,50|  | | | Silene dioica |5,00|  |
 ||  | | | Silene flos-cuculi |1,50|  |
 ||  | | | Succisia pratensis |2,00|  |
100 g Samenmischung kosten ca. 17 € plus Porto, das wären pro m² 0,34 €.

Diese Baudoku hat hiermit den realen Bautenstand eingeholt.

Selbstverständlich werde ich die weitere Entwicklung aktuell an dieser Stelle fortführen.

Nächste Woche folgen die restlichen Pflanzen, verbunden mit dem Auffüllen des Teiches.
Sollte es einmal nicht regnen und die Erde abtrocknen geht es an das Sieben des Mutterbodens für die Ufergräben.
Die Böschungsmatten müssen noch gelegt werden und mit Substrat bedeckt werden, die große Frage ist auch noch die Nivellierung, stimmt sie wirklich???
Dann der Bachlauf, und, und, und.


Ich denke trotz allem, die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt. Der verregnete Sommer hat die Bauphase bisher um etwa vier Wochen verlängert, aber irgendwie ist mir das mittlerweile so etwas von egal, schlußendlich steht man unter keinem gewerblichen Erfolgsdruck.


----------



## Zueroc (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

hallo Peter,

ich bin sehr beeindruckt von deinem projekt und zolle dir und den daran Beteiligten meinen Respekt!!! 
Danke für die umfangreiche Dokumentation,

gruß, Andreas


----------



## lissbeth66 (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*



Ich bin begeistert von dem was Du da auf die Beine stellst.

Deine Geduld sieht man auch an Deiner ausfuerlichen Beschreibung - vielen Dank dafuer. Macht echt Spass mitzulesen .


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Servus Peter

WoW ... Danke für deine hervorragend detaillierte und bebilderte Baubeschreibung 

Ganz großes Kino ...


----------



## Inken (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

 Sprachlos..



Naja, fast sprachlos:
Wann und wo kann dieses Mörderprojekt besichtigt werden? Ich hätt' noch 30 Tage Urlaub..


----------



## PeterBoden (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

*Füllung*

Oder besser gesagt: die Stunde der Wahrheit.

Mit den gepflanzten Pflanzen konnte der Wasserspiegel steigen.

Um es noch einmal zu sagen, auf Grund der teilweise recht steilen Böschungswinkel war das Pflanzen nur um das Niveau des Wasserspiegels herum machbar (eine lange Grillzange ist ideal um als Armverlängerung zu dienen).

Ein recht positiver Nebeneffekt von verlegten Ufer- bzw. Böschungsmatten ist der das hier das Substrat wesentlich besser 'festgehalten' wird, der Rutscheffekt ist gehemmt.

Gepflanzt wurden über 700 Wasserpflanzen aus 68 Sorten, es war ein schönes Gaudi für die ganze Familie.
Ohne den auf A2 Format ausgedruckten Pflanzplan welcher richtig toll  neben den einquartierten Pflanzen aufgestellt wurde wäre wahrscheinlich das totale Chaos ausgebrochen (was ist denn dies hier, wo muss es denn hin, aber da steht doch schon etwas??)

Und der Wasserspiegel stieg. Zwei Zentimeter pro Stunde.

Selbstverständlich hat es zwischendurch auch geregnet. 

Erste Niveauergebnisse zeigten sich, die Wasserbausteinwände vom Einstieg waren unterschiedlich hoch, eine Steinlage, das kann man fix korrigieren.

Und der Wasserspiegel stieg.

Tja, die endgültigen Niveauergebnisse werden bis zu ihrer Korrektur etwas länger benötigen.
Die beiden Uferwälle sind dank Geolaser mit einem Unterschied von drei Zentimeter gleich hoch, aber sie sind eben etwas zu hoch. Das umgebende Gelände ist nicht ganz eben und die Uferwälle wurden nach dem höchsten Punkt nivelliert was bedeutet das einige andere Geländepunkte welche nicht an den Ufergraben bzw. Uferwall anschließen direkt die Höhe der Kapillarsperre bedingen.

Daher muss diese entsprechend angehoben und das Gelände etwas aufgefüllt werden.

Das ist ganz normal und auch überhaupt kein Problem.

Es sei denn wenn wie beim Einstieg leider die Folie dieses nicht mehr hergibt. Ich muss hier kleben, etwa 10-20cm auf eine Länge von zwei Meter, es fehlen die berühmten paar Zentimeter (auf der geegnüberliegenden Teichseite habe ich bisher einen knappen Meter abgeschnitten, aber das brauche ich hier ja gar nicht zu schreiben)

Die Aufgaben für die nächste Woche: 

Erde sieben, die Ufergräben müssen mit ca. 40 to befüllt werden
Niveau des Umfeldes teilweise anheben
Folie kleben
Überlauf ausschachten (sollte es einmal regnen benötige ich ihn schon:evil)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom jetzigen Zustand, es ist ein Teich geworden. 

       

Der nächtliche Regen hat die Schaumkronen vom Pflanzen aufgelöst, die Schwebstoffe setzen sich ab. 
Und ich habe die ersten __ Molche gesehen...


----------



## PeterBoden (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo,

es wird Zeit für ein Update.

Etwa 30 to Mutterboden gelangten in der freien Zeit der letzten Wochen in beide Ufergräben, ohne mein *Rollsieb* wäre das nichts geworden. Dank Thias habe ich noch eine kleine Dränage (16/32 Kies) im Ufergraben angelegt, so wie er werde ich noch alle fünf Meter einen Überlauf aus dem Ufergraben in das restliche Gartenland anlegen. Das Niveaus des Wasserspiegels im Teich muss immer höher sein als das Niveau im Ufergraben, ich muss es kontrollieren können.
Was man den Bildern nicht ansieht ist die partielle Modellierung des Teichrandes, das Gelände war an mehreren Stellen naturgegeben etwas zu tief. Also angehoben, Vlies und Folie waren noch reichlich vorhanden. Danach konnte die Ufermatte zum Schutz der Folie (Eisgang) eingelegt und mit Substrat bedeckt werden.
Immer noch ist der Teich nicht vollends gefüllt, es fehlen 15 cm.
      

Nach der Algenblüte begann das Wasser klarer zu werden, alle zwei Tage konnte ich eine Treppenstufe im Einstieg tiefer blicken. 
Folgendes Foto zeigt den Klärbereich, man schaut in 1,6 m Tiefe hinunter.
  

Hier etwas ganz wichtiges. Der Überlauf.

Sollte es regnen, tagelang regnen, dann hat man ein Problem.
Der Teich läuft über und man kann nichts dagegen tun. Solange man noch keinen Überlauf angelegt hat lebt man auf Risiko.
Das war daher das Dringendste was ich nach dem Bepflanzen zu erledigen hatte. Ein 160er KG-Rohr sollte als Überlauf reichen, hier habe ich es sehr komfortabel, es endet in einem trockenen Bachlauf, in meinem Bauantrag ist es ausdrücklich genehmigt worden (alle Dachentwässerungen in dem Baugebiet hier dürfen und werden in diesen ehemaligen Bachlauf eingeleitet).
 

Da sieht man den Grund warum der Teich noch 15 cm unter Soll gefüllt ist, meine tiefste Stelle im Umland, selbstverständlich an der ungünstigsten Stelle.
Es ist auch die Stelle an welcher die wenigste Folienreserve vorhanden war, bei meinem blöden Einstieg. 
Um auf Niveau zu kommen wurde der Mutterboden abgetragen, eine Betonplatte gegossen und darauf im Dickbett Bahnschwellenimitate aus Beton verklebt.
Solche Imitate fertigt EHL und Hellweg hat die 'originalen' von einem englischen Hersteller im Angebot, diese habe ich auch genommen, sie sehen einen Tick echter aus und sind in verschiedenen Abmessungen lieferbar.

Jetzt kommt das Beste: die Folie reicht, auf den Zentimeter, ich brauch nicht kleben!!:freu
In das Dickbett wurden noch drei Edelstahlbänder eingebettet, an diese werde ich eine zwei Meter lange Edelstahlschiene schrauben welche mir die in die Vliese eingepackte Folie senkrecht an die letzte Stufe drückt.
 

Aber jetzt. Viel, viel Arbeit, Fummelarbeit (danke an meine Frau, die sich das hat nicht nehmen lassen)

Der Bachlauf.

Selbstverständlich ist auch er -oder gerade er- noch lange nicht fertig.
12 Meter lang, geradlinig, es ging nicht anders. Die 700 m² Folie war so üppig dimensioniert das sie den Bachlauf mit bedient hat, es ist alles aus einem Stück.
Im Bachlauf sind Moränenkiesel ausgelegt, mit diesen kann ich dann eine wie auch immer gestaltete Wasserführung einstellen.
Am Hang entlang ist ein 80 mm Drainagerohr halb eingegraben und mit einer dünnen Schicht Filterkies bedeckt (wieder danke an Thias für den Tipp!), diese Drainagerohr endet in einer ca. 1 m³ großen Sickergrube. Oberflächenwasser (Regen) welches den Hang hinunterströmen sollte gelangt so nicht in den Bachlauf, die Folie liegt NICHT am Erdreich an, die vielen kleinen Kalkschottersteine sind so gelegt das die Folie etwas absteht.
 

In folgendem Bild ist die Perspektive besser, der Blick ist vom Teicheinlauf hoch zum kleinen Filterteich.
Der Teicheinlauf ist flach, wenn dann der endgültige Füllstand erreicht ist wirkt es noch besser.
Von der Folie sieht man nichts mehr.
Die jetzt noch zu erkennende Ufermatte wird dünn mit Substrat bedeckt und mit Ufermattensaat versehen, davon habe ich reichlich. Für die Kalkschotterwand wollte ich auch Samen (oder Setzlinge) von für diese Bodenart ausgewiesenen Spezialisten verwenden, da ist nächstes Jahr noch Zeit dafür...
 


Bis bald.


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Peter,
auch von mir meine Hochachtung für Dein projekt   !
Ich bin begeistert ob des guten Ergebnisses, obe der Planung und Deiner Doku - das findet man hier nicht so oft! Gerade die StefanS - Zitate zum Bau haben mir sehr gefallen, besser kann man sie nicht verdeutlichen! Da habe ich noch einiges lernen können .


----------



## Moonlight (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Holla die Waldfee ... das ist ja ein Wassergrundstück ... 
So was hätte ich auch gerne 

Sag mal, wieviel Liter passen denn da rein?

Mandy


----------



## PeterBoden (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Sag mal, wieviel Liter passen denn da rein?
> Mandy



So genau kann ich es nicht sagen, es wirkt vom Volumen her sehr groß, der Pflanzbereich ist im Durchschnitt ja nur 25 cm tief.

 Der reine Schwimmkanal hat knapp 60 m², der Rest könnte bei 250 - 300 m² liegen. Ich habe da nichts mehr groß gemessen, wie bereits erwähnt lag die Baugenehmigung für so etwas von Anfang an vor, damals im Jahr 2003 konnte ich noch gar nichts damit anfangen.
Der Planer hatte in meinem jetzigen Sinne gehandelt, mein Grundstück liegt zwischen zwei Bachläufen, einem trocken gelegten Natürlichen und dem Neuen, künstlich angelegten. Das ganze Getier wie __ Molche, __ Kröten und __ Salamander kommen jetzt aus dem natürlichen, immer noch feuchten Bachlauf heraus und haben freudig Besitz von meinen Teich genommen. Vielleicht hat der Planer (ein Grüner) damals so etwas in Erwägung gezogen, ich bin ihm jedenfalls heute dankbar dafür.



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Ich bin begeistert ob des guten Ergebnisses, ob der Planung und Deiner Doku - das findet man hier nicht so oft! Gerade die StefanS - Zitate zum Bau haben mir sehr gefallen, besser kann man sie nicht verdeutlichen! Da habe ich noch einiges lernen können .


Ich bin von mir selber ausgegangen wie ich im August 2009 mich hier angemeldet hatte. Ich brauchte doch Infos über Schwimmteiche, speziell naturnahe Schwimmteiche.
Nachdem fest stand das der olle Praktiker-Blechpool ausgedient hat war am selben Tag eine weitere Option umgehend verworfen worden, und zwar hätte ich auch eine Schwimmgrube ausheben können z.B. 3 x 10 m, Vlies hinein und helle PVC-Folie. Da ich mit Grundwasser gesegnet bin wäre alle drei bis vier Wochen ein kompletter Wasserwechsel möglich gewesen. Zwei Tage hätten genügt.
Nur das wollte ich nicht.

Erste Infos hatte ich, das von mir empfohlene Buch hier im Forum liegt bereits ganz dicht dran an den Fachbeiträgen hier.

Mit den ganzen Informationen hier aus diesem Forum, insbesondere den Fachbeiträgen, Thias ausführlicher Baubeschreibung und den vielen, vielen Teichbeispielen kann man sich beruhigt an solch ein Projekt trauen.
Ich kann wirklich nicht sagen was ohne dieses Forum hier bei mir passiert wäre. Wahrscheinlich wäre der Teich kleiner geworden, und ganz gewiss hätte ich keine Ufergräben. Evt. keinen ausreichenden Lehmanteil im Substrat, statt den Bachlauf einen Wasserfall oder was auch immer.
So habe ich berichtet wie ich den Bau insgesamt erlebt habe, natürlich ist da vieles persönlich eingefärbt.

Die Fachbeiträge hier im Forum sind super, da hat man alle notwendigen Informationen konzentriert beisammen. Es steckt sehr, sehr viel Arbeit darin. So etwas entsteht nicht auf die Schnelle.
Ein wenig Suchen nach den FB's muss man allerdings schon in diesem Forum, die sind verstreut wie meine Ufermattensaat.
Ich habe keine Ahnung was damals beim Zusammenschluss von Teichforen passiert ist, die FB's sind sicherlich recht zügig den einzelnen Kategorien zugeteilt worden, so richtig schlau werde ich damit nicht. Allerdings, es geht mich auch nix an.

Wer will findet sie.


----------



## Annett (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Peter.

Mit Spannung habe ich Deinen dokumentierten Teichbau verfolgt - auch wenn ich mich bisher nicht zu Wort gemeldet habe.
Es ist wirklich toll geworden. 

Dazu


PeterBoden schrieb:


> S
> Ein wenig Suchen nach den FB's muss man allerdings schon in diesem Forum, die sind verstreut wie meine Ufermattensaat.
> Ich habe keine Ahnung was damals beim Zusammenschluss von Teichforen passiert ist, die FB's sind sicherlich recht zügig den einzelnen Kategorien zugeteilt worden, so richtig schlau werde ich damit nicht. Allerdings, es geht mich auch nix an.
> 
> Wer will findet sie.


 habe ich allerdings eine Frage/Anmerkung. Wie meinst Du das mit dem Suchen? 
Es gibt eine Rubrik, wo alle als Fachbeitrag abgesegneten Beiträge beisammen sind:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/
Zu finden ziemlich weit oben in der Forenübersicht, welche man durch den Klick auf "Forum" oben links erreicht. 

Das wir einen Teil der Beiträge dupliziert auch nochmal in die Foren eingepflegt haben, liegt daran, dass erstens Gäste nicht das Unterforum "Fachbeiträge" sehen können und zweitens gerade Neuuser diese Rubrik übers Portal erstmal eher schlecht finden.
Die Haupteinstiegsseite ist nun mal das Portal...

Vielleicht habe ich Dich aber auch nur falsch verstanden?


----------



## PeterBoden (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Peter.
> 
> Dazu habe ich allerdings eine Frage/Anmerkung. Wie meinst Du das mit dem Suchen?
> Es gibt eine Rubrik, wo alle als Fachbeitrag abgesegneten Beiträge beisammen sind:
> ...



Oje, man sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. :sorry

Ich hatte damals im Forum 'Bau eines Teiches' ganz oben angepinnt den FB 'Teichsubstrat' durchgelesen denn dieser gehört ja augenscheinlich zu genau diesem Forum. Dann nach weiteren FB's gesucht und natürlich gefunden. Zum Beispiel würde der FB 'Das richtige Teichprofil' ja auch in dem Forum 'Bau eines Teiches' direkt zutreffen, das hatte mich damals irritiert.


----------



## günter-w (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Peter, super Dokumentation von deinem schönen Schwimmteich. Ich wünsche dir viel Freude beim baden und wirst erkennen deine Mühe hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## rease (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Wahnsinnsbeitrag !!!

Hat mir in vielen Sachen geholfen... Also hab ich noch so einiges an Planungsarbeit vor mir... 

Wie lange war die Lieferzeit bei dir`?

Meintest ja niemals per Zeichnung die Folie bestellen (geb ich dir Recht die Schnurmethode is bei weitem genauer, außerdem wird's doch meist größer als geplant  )

Möchte meine "Grube" der Witterung nicht allzu lange aussetzen und das Vlies wollte ich inklusive der EPDM bestellen... Hab nur ungefähr ne Woche Zeit --> Baggern, Modellieren, Vlies verlegen, Bodenabläufe, Folie rein... Zum Glück 6 fleissige Helfer während der Bauzeit zur Verfügung --> müsste machbar sein in 7 Tagen... Hoffe ich...

Aber nochmals, ein wirkliches Mammutprojekt, das lässt mein Budget als armer Bettelstudent nicht zu


----------



## PeterBoden (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo,


rease schrieb:


> Wie lange war die Lieferzeit bei dir?


Bzgl.der Lieferzeit kann ich nur von meinem Lieferanten sprechen. Unbedingt telefonisch bestellen (nach Tagespreisen fragen), binnen Minuten kommt das Angebot, per Mail Bestellzusage, Betrag online überweisen und die Überweisungsbestätigung per Screenshot mailen. Folie wird am Folgetag ausgeliefert. Bei Klebenähten dauert es zwei, drei Tage länger.

Du willst jetzt beginnen, Mitte November? Das bringt dir eigentlich nichts. Ich würde bis März warten.


----------



## rease (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*



PeterBoden schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt beginnen, Mitte November? Das bringt dir eigentlich nichts. Ich würde bis März warten.



Nein natürlich nicht... Bin nur schon in der Planungsphase denke Mitte März, Anfang April werd ich mit dem Projekt starten, möchte mir nur ausreichendes Hintergrundwissen aneignen und das braucht zeit 

Denk mal werd in der nächsten Zeit diverse Händler kontaktieren und mir Angebote einholen...

Gruss Martin


----------



## Tina12 (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Ganz tolle Teich.... Aber willst du wirklich darin schwimmen????


----------



## PeterBoden (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo,


Tina12 schrieb:


> Aber willst du wirklich darin schwimmen????


Hab doch schon. :hai

Würdest du in solch einem Teich schwimmen wollen?


----------



## PeterBoden (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Ich darf hier ein paar Bilder vom Monat September einfügen, in der jetzigen trüben Jahreszeit ist es bestimmt eine willkommene Abwechselung. 

Schwimmen ist die eine Sache. Eine schöne Sache.
Wenn der Nachwuchs vor Freude quitscht ist das eine Lebenserfahrung.

Bitte, hier ist sie.
   

Ich möchte jetzt an dieser Stelle auch einmal etwas aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern, den Kosten für solch ein Projekt.
Sämtliche Rechnungen, ob es Firmenrechnungen wegen Baggerstunden, ob es Rechnungen wegen LKW-Transport mit Kiessand oder Versandkosten der Wasserpflanzen oder auch den Anschaffungskosten eines Betonmischers bzw. eines Cutters zum Vlies schneiden war, all dies ist erfasst. (Besser gesagt meine Frau hat es erfasst) 

Bitte:
dieser Teich mit Ufergraben (welcher selbstverständlich dazugehört) kommt auf damit insgesamt auf einen Gestehungspreis von 46 € pro m².

Ohne Ufergraben wären die m²-Kosten etwas (wirklich nur etwas) geringer ausgefallen,der Folienminderverbrauch hätte jetzt positiv zu Buche geschlagen.

Nur, geht es darum denn wirklich? Geiz ist billig??

Solch ein Projekt, welches man sich selber gönnt, kostet scheinbar viel Geld. 
Man spendiert es sich schließlich selber.

Ich habe bisher nichts, rein gar nichts bereut, ich freue mich auf die folgenden Frühlings- und Sommermonate und die damit verbundenen Aktivitäten meiner Teichpflanzen.


----------



## günter-w (12. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Peter, ich kann dich in allen Punkten nur bestätigen. Auch der Preis ist völlig in Ordnung. Gutes Material kostet eben seinen Preis. Das was du hier schreibst kann nur jemand nachempfinden der sich auch solch einen Teich selbst geplant und gebaut hat. Bei mir sind das jetzt 15 Jahre her und bin immer noch begeistert spätestens mit dem ersten Bad sind alle Strapazen vergessen. und man ist nur noch glücklich. Bei den zwei Bildern musste ich schmunzeln bei mir sind es jetzt schon die Enkelkinder die bei uns schwimmen lernen. Ich wünsche dir und deiner Familie viel Spaß und Freude für die kommente Schwimmteichsaison


----------



## PeterBoden (14. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*



günter-w schrieb:


> Bei den zwei Bildern musste ich schmunzeln bei mir sind es jetzt schon die Enkelkinder die bei uns schwimmen lernen.



Mhh, *räusper*, *hüstel*, na ja doch, bei mir auch... :freu


Aber jetzt kurz etwas aktuelles. Bei dem heutigen schönen Wetter sind folgende Fotos von den beiden Ufergräben entstanden, die ersten drei vom westlich gelegenen. Dort ist das umgebende Gartenland höher als der Wasserspiegel des Teiches. Die Kiesdränage im Ufergraben führt zum Ablauf in das umgebende Gartenland, an dieser Stelle ist es tiefer gelegen (fallendes Gelände) und dort ist auch die Sickergrube für die Dränage der Bachlaufwandung.
   
Ich hatte bis jetzt bereits ausreichend Zeit zum Testen der Niveauverhältnisse bei Starkregen.
Ohne den Überlauf des Ufergrabens wäre Wasser durch die Kapillarwirkung der Ufermatte 'rückwärts' in den Teich gelangt denn der Teich hatte von Anbeginn seinen Überlauf erhalten! Selbst bei andauerndem Regen ist das Teichniveau konstant geblieben aber der Ufergraben wurde immer höher befüllt...

Der östliche Ufergraben liegt tiefer, das dort umgebende Gartenland ist etwa 10 cm tiefer als das Teichniveau. Auf den folgenden Bildern kann man diesen Niveauunterschied erkennen, auch das kleine Überlaufrinnsal des Teiches ist zu sehen.
   
Ohne die Dränage wäre es bestimmt nichts geworden mit dem gleichmäßigen Niveau im Ufergraben.

Es ist noch genug Zeit bis die Bauerei weiter gehen kann so im April, bis dahin habe ich noch genug Gelegenheit zum Spielen mit der Folie, einmal etwas höher heben, dann wieder tiefer etc.

Bisher ist es immer gelungen das Wasserniveau des Teiches über dem des Ufergrabens zu halten, auch bei dem westlich gelegenen wo das Gartenland zum größten Teil höher liegt.


----------



## pyro (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Ich hab den Thread erst jetzt entdeckt und komplett gelesen... es war sehr interessant und respekt für dieses Riesenprojekt.

Hoffentlich geht die Baudoku weiter im Frühjahr...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Peter,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser gigantischen Anlage.
Sehr beeindruckend ist auch die detaillierte Beschreibung - herzlichen Dank dafür.
Ich habe zwar noch nicht alles gelesen, aber werde dies demnächst nachholen.
Weiterhin viel schaffenskraft wünscht Dir
Markus

PS: Auch mein Traum ist schon seit langem ein Schwimmteich, da aber Flächenkollektoren
unserer Erdwärme im ganzen Grundstück verlegt sind - wird dies vermutlich ein Traum bleiben.


----------



## Digicat (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Servus Peter

Schaut sehr gut aus 

Bin sicher das mit den Überläufen bekommst sicher hin ... 

Freue mich schon auf Bilder wenn es ergrünt ...


----------



## PeterBoden (26. März 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo,

und heute ein kleines Update, ausnahmsweise ohne Bilder.

Ich zitiere mich -noch vom Planungsstadium her- einmal selber:


> Windrichtung beachten (Bewuchs des Gartenlandes)



Wir hatten wieder einmal kräftigen Westwind, recht genau auf meinen Überlauf hin ausgerichtet. Die letzten Tage hatte sich auf der 250 m² großen Wasseroberfläche eine sichtbare Haut gebildet, so eine Mischung aus Kahmhaut, Schwebealgen und auch Blätter- oder Pflanzenrückständen, nicht wirklich schlimm.

Dieser ganze Film dümpelte heute morgen, bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein, an der Überlaufecke vor sich hin, ich meine es waren ca. 15 m² Wasseroberfläche.
Den Wasserspiegel habe ich durch Speisewasserzufluss um 2 cm angehoben -dabei natürlich den Überlauf temporär um diesen Betrag erhöht-, das entspricht so um die 5 m³ Wasservolumen. 
Dann den Überlauf wieder auf den Normpegel abgesenkt, sprich den künstlichen Damm entfernt.
Somit ist der Teich hier zielgerichtet abgelaufen, ich konnte richtig zuschauen wie die unerwünschten Oberflächenfremdkörper samt Schwebealgen in den Überlauf entschwanden.
Nach einer Stunde war auch der letzte Rest entschwunden.

Diese Methode fängt an mir sympathisch zu werden.


----------



## RKurzhals (26. März 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Peter,
Deine Methode bekommt mir bekannt vor ! Ich habe heute, wo der Teich sich deutlich aufgewärmt hat (für mich erkennbar an Algenaktivität), den Filterdurchlauf leicht angehoben. Vor zwei Wochen habe ich von Winterumlauf auf Trofi umgeschaltet.
Die Folgen der Maßnahmen sind nach wenigen Stunden erkennbar, danach läuft das System wieder ganz ruhig.. . Vor einer Woche hatte ich den Teich wie Du nachgefüllt, was die Effizienz des Skimmers (Schwerkraft!) deutlich verbessert hat (und den Durchfluß leicht erhöht).
Darum finde ich Deine Maßnahme genau richtig !


----------



## PeterBoden (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Fast ein Jahr nach dem Verlegen der Folie wird es Zeit für einen kurzen Bericht über den derzeitigen Entwicklungsstand meines naturnahen Schwimmteiches.

*Das Wichtigste vorweg: das Wasser ist glasklar*, manchmal klar.

Die Sichtweite ist die volle Schwimmbahnlänge, das sind etwa 18 m. Unter Wasser mit Brille kann man von einem Ende bis zum Anderen schauen, ein Schwarz/Weiß Kontrastbild ist eindeutig zu unterscheiden. Nach einem Starkregen oder auch nach Witterungsumschwüngen sinkt die Sichtweite für einen bis drei Tage auf etwa drei Meter um dann recht schnell wieder anzusteigen.

Eventuell noch wichtiger, das Wasser ist wunderbar weich auf der Haut, sehr angenehm, so mehrere Badegäste.

Aber der Reihe nach, einiges wurde  bereits in früheren Postings  in anderen Beiträgen angerissen.

Im März kam es zur Algenblüte, wie das nun einmal so ist. Das Wasser wurde langsam wärmer, die Pflanzen waren noch nicht so weit und die Algen hatten Nährstoffe. Es bildeten sich Schwebealgen welche bei mir hauptsächlich an der Oberfläche schwammen. Den Teich habe ich um etwa zwei Zentimeter überfüllt und bei einer günstigen Windrichtung (sie schob die grüne Kahmhaut in Richtung Überlauf) der Überlauf auf Normalniveau geöffnet. Nach einer halben Stunde war alles erledigt, die gesamte Algenhaut war weg. Nach einer Woche das Ganze noch einmal, da war es bereits deutlich weniger.
Die kleinste Sichtweite lag damals für eine Woche bei etwas über einem Meter wobei ich die Färbung, wenn man so etwas überhaupt so nennen will, mit etwa grau/grün angeben möchte.

Gleich weiter mit dem Thema Wind. 
Er ist der Bestimmer!
Ein Skimmer, sei er noch so groß, kann immer nur lokal wirksam sein. (bei absoluter Windstille hat er seine größte Reichweite)

Mein Fazit: _Bei großen Teichen richte dich bei gewünschten Oberflächenströmungen nach dem Wind, er bestimmt in welche Richtung die Oberflächenschwebstoffe getrieben werden._

Ab Mitte April wurde das Wasser dann glasklar, die Pflanzen kamen.
Ende Mai wurde es nochmals interessant, die vielen mächtigen Weiden bei mir blühten und der Samen flog zwei Wochen lang umher. Ich kann es nicht ändern, die Bäume stehen auf öffentlichem Gelände. Es sah aus als ob Watte auf der Teichoberfläche schwimmt, also habe in diesem Zeitraum geskimmt, gekäschert und mit dem Überlauf gearbeitet. Aber immer auf meinen Freund, den Wind geachtet…

Die Pflanzen wuchsen und wachsen langsam, aber stetig. Ein paar Sorten waren nicht mehr zu sehen, einige kamen später und ein paar viel später, jetzt erst. Zum Beispiel hatte ich die Morgensternseggen bereits abgeschrieben, dann kam ein Exemplar, jetzt zwei weitere. Genau so mit der __ Wasserminze usw.
Andere gehen so richtig los. Ufersegge, Wasserschwertlilie und andere als invasiv bekannte Arten, ich behalte sie im Auge.
Nachgepflanzt wurde so einiges, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Riesenhechtkraut und noch ein paar Zwergigelkolben, um die wichtigsten aufzuzählen.

Etwas fürs Auge darf auch nicht fehlen, die Seerosen. 
Zu den drei Sorten von Werner: man bekommt sie, man pflanzt sie und man betrachtet umgehend ihre Blüten, so ist das bei ihm. 
Von einem anderen gestandenen Züchter steht noch eine __ Wanvisa in ihrer Pflanzschale, die erste Blüte schiebt ganz langsam.
Mitte Juni, bei klarstem Wasser, hatten die gefühlten eine Million Kaulquappen den Teich verlassen und die ziemlich real geschätzten über einhundert __ Molche ihre Babies halb groß gezogen. Jetzt kam ein anderer Gast, diesmal aus dem Teich, von ganz unten. 

Meister Mulm gab sich die Ehre.

Es stiegen Mulmfladen auf, bis Untertassengröße, ein paar Millimeter dick. Bei fallenden Temperaturen sanken sie zwar wieder ab um dann bald wieder aufzusteigen. Diese Mulmstücke lassen sich natürlich sehr gut abkäschern, irgendwie möchte man sie doch loswerden.

Meine erste Teichreinigung fand statt und es war gleichzeitig die Feuertaufe für den [thread=35231]Impellerpumpensauger[/thread]. Die Saugleistung von 12 m³/h ist ausreichend, es sollte aber auch nicht wesentlich weniger sein. Auf der Saugseite war anfangs ein 38 mm Schwimmschlauch angeschlossen (10 m lang) der später mit weiteren 12 m 32er Schwimmschlauch verlängert wurde. Bemerkenswerterweise sank die Saugleistung bei der zusammengesetzten vollen Schlauchlänge auf etwa 60 % gegenüber der anfänglichen. Als Saugvorsatz wurde der Flach_Saugvorsatz verwendet, man zieht ihn rückwärts über das Substrat, der leichte Mulm wird abgesaugt und schwerere Objekte bleiben liegen. In einer Stunde schafft man im Pflanzbereich etwa 15 m², der Schwimmbereich mit knapp 60 m² Fläche war in knapp drei Stunden blank. 
Das abgesaugte, mit Nährstoffen versehene Wasser floss in den Ablauf, folglich musste nachgespeist werden. Eine Stunde Absaugen erfordern drei Stunden Nachspeisen.

Ein Wochenende –ohne Stress- war für den gesamten Teich nötig.

Die Führungsstange für den Saugvorsatz hat eine maximale Länge von sechs Meter, darüber hinaus wäre es nur äußerst schwer zu bewältigen. 
     

Generell muss man sich eingestehen, dass alles, was außerhalb der möglichen Reichweite des Saugkopfes liegt sich auch außerhalb der menschlichen Kontrolle befindet. Man übergibt die Regie für diese Bereiche an die Natur. Ob dies in diesem Falle so gewünscht ist lasse ich einmal im Raum stehen.
Unbewusst war der Unterwasserwall bereits bei der Planung ausreichend massiv bemessen worden und einen betonierten Ringanker hatte ich ihm auch noch spendiert. Jetzt jedenfalls bin ich heilfroh darüber, man kann auf ihn rings um den Schwimmbereich herum gehen und ganz prima absaugen! Genau so von dieser Stelle auch den Pflanzbereich, von Innen nach Außen. Der Schwimmschlauch schwimmt mit voller Länge schwerelos im Wasser, man steht und geht auf dem Unterwasserwall und hat praktisch nur die Teleskopführungsstange gewichtsmäßig zu bewegen, was aber trotzdem schon mehr als genug ist.

Mein Fazit: _Zur Teichreinigung, insbesondere des Schwimmbereiches ist es hilfreich wenn der gesamte Bereich mittels Teichsauger (Teleskopstangen) erreichbar ist, ein begehbarer Unterwasserwall könnte eine Hilfe sein._

Mit meiner Eigenkonstruktion eines [thread=35572]Kastenskimmers[/thread]  bin ich nach wie vor unzufrieden, bisher fehlte die Zeit das zu ändern (es wird wohl etwas für die kalte Jahreszeit) und so pumpt die 12V Ecomax pro Stunde, wenn ich sie einschalte, ihre 10 m³ Teichwasser hoch in den kleinen naturnahen Pflanzen-filter-teich um von dort über den Bachlauf zurück in den Schwimmteich zu fließen. 
Fadenalgen konnte ich im Schwimmteich noch nicht entdecken, nicht eine Einzige. Oben im Filterteich waren einige, an den Tannenwedeln saßen sie, an den kleinen Krebsscheren und zwischen den __ Seggen. Ich entferne sie von Zeit zu Zeit, momentan musste eine ganze Schubkarre voll mit Seggen aus dem kleinen Filterteich entfernt werden, es war ganz einfach zugewuchert.

Der Ufergraben, ja da wächst es. 

Die Gründüngung (irgendein Kohl) des gekauften Ackermutterbodens ist entfernt, ein paar hundert wirklich üble Unkräuter auch. Die Ufersaat scheint hauptsächlich aus Gräsern zu bestehen und auf dem Uferwall keimt es nur ganz spärlich. 
Aber wie sagen die Experten: abwarten! So ganz langsam scheint es sich zu bestätigen, einige __ Wildblumen (noch nie gesehen) fangen an zublühen und wie gesagt auf dem Uferwall geht es ganz langsam los. 

Nach dem vielen Text noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder, bis zum nächsten Mal!
Vom Einstieg nach vorn:
 
und nach hinten:
 

der vordere Regenerationsbereich:
               

und ein paar Gesamtansichten:


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

*seufz*

toll


----------



## Springmaus (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo,

Ohne Worte toll Nur träumen kann ich von sowas.


----------



## PeterBoden (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Nach etwa einem vollem Jahr seit dem Setzen der Pflanzen möchte ich kurz über meinen naturnahen Schwimmteich berichten.

Man bekommt Abstand zu der bisherigen Entwicklungsgeschichte, die Planung aber vor allen Dingen der Bau sind extrem aufreibende Momente, ist erst einmal alles beendigt zieht Ruhe ein.
Ruhe die der Teichbesitzer dankend auskostet.
Ich habe sie ausgekostet, einen Gang zurück geschaltet, das Arbeitsleben fordert nachdrücklich seinen Tribut.

Geschwommen, gebadet oder ganz einfach nur abgekühlt und auf Wasseroberflächenniveau um mich geschaut das habe ich genug. Und da gab und gibt es eine Menge zu entdecken.

Es folgen ein paar Bilder vom jetzigen Zustand im September, nach einem Jahr Entwicklung. So klar wie auf den Bildern war es seit April, das hatte ich in dieser Form nicht erwartet. Eine (!) Fadenalge konnte ich im Juli entdecken sie hatte sich um einen Tannenwedel gewickelt. Es gab natürlich Schwimmgäste, u.a. gab die Jahrestag-Folie-Verlegungsparty Anlass dazu, einstimmige Meinung der Partyteilnehmer: Sehr angenehmes, äußerst weiches Wasser!

         

 
Auf den beiden Bildern (oben und unten) sieht man etwas da hätte ich mich ganz fürchterlich blamiert, hier im Forum. Diese grüne Unterwasserpolster gab es im Mai noch nicht, da war nacktes Substrat. Ich habe 11 Pflanzen  Dichtes __ Laichkraut (Groenlandia densa [(L.)Fourr.]) gesetzt, sie sollen sich im klaren Wasser wohlfühlen, wenn es geht in strömenden Wasser. Also habe ich ihnen gegeben was sie wollen, in den Auslauf des Baches gesetzt. Was in den paar Wochen passiert ist kann man gut erkennen, die bewachsene Fläche ist jetzt über einen Quadratmeter groß.
 

Na, da kann man bereits auslichten und dies hier ins Biete-Forum setzen. Nach der Entnahme eines ersten Stückes und sehr genauen Hinschauens kam die Überraschung. Es waren nur ein paar vereinzelte Exemplare von Groenlandia Densa, der überwiegende Teil war  __ Krauses Laichkraut. Ich kann mir vorstellen das der Bachlauf Samen vom oberen Teich (dort ist es vorhanden) mit eingespült hat. 

Ich habe fast das ganze Jahr den Bachlauf über meinen kleinen naturnahen Pflanzenteich gespeist, die im Schwimmteich gesetzte Pumpe pumpt wie gewünscht etwa 9 m³ pro Stunde hoch in den kleinen Teich, sie lief durchschnittlich sechs Stunden am Tag. Dort oben im kleinen Teich habe ich bisher den Pflanzen freie Hand gelassen, schaut einmal was da in zwei Jahren passiert ist:

Im August 2010 bepflanzt:     

und so schaut es heute aus:  

Also Wuchern ist kein Ausdruck. Sollte bei einer Pflanzenbeschreibung z.B.in einem Wasserpflanzenshop bei einer Wasserpflanze 'wuchernd' oder 'aufpassen, breitet sich aus' stehen dann sollte man dies ruhig ernst nehmen.
Diesen Herbst folgt eine große Teichreinigung in meinem kleinen, naturnahen Pflanzenteich. Natürlich habe ich den Sommer über immer wieder einmal dort ausgelichtet, hinterher sah es aus als ob nichts passiert wäre...
Was es noch zu bemerken gäbe, dort oben im kleinen Teich gab und gibt es Fadenalgen, alle drei Wochen kann ich einen kleinen Eimer heraus fischen.
 
Warum das nur dort in dem kleinen Teich passiert kann ich nicht erklären (schließlich weiß der kleine Teich ja nicht das er ein Filterteich sein soll), vielleicht liegt es daran das sich dort ganz einfach viel mehr Biomasse befindet.

Bauseits ist wie bereits erwähnt nicht allzuviel passiert, die Fertigstellung oder optische Kaschierung der Kapillarsperre ist noch in Arbeit.
Eine Sache gefällt mir nicht, das ist die Bepflanzung der beiden Ufergräben. Warum? Da genügt ein Wort: Gräser.
In der bestellten Saatmischung -siehe ein paar Postings weiter oben- ist haarklein aufgeführt wie sie sich zusammen setzt. Tja, eigentlich habe ich eine bunte Gras_Gras_Blumen_Gras_Gras-Wiese gesät. Die Gräser überwuchern alles.
 
Das wird sich im nächsten Jahr ändern.

Es sind die kleinen Dinge welche man jeden Tag neu entdecken kann, wie eine jetzt noch blühende Wasserpflanze:
 

oder die Bienen vom Nachbarn welche reihenweise exakt vom Rand der Ufermatte trinken:
 

selbst ein Sempervivum auf der Bachlaufmauer hat etwas:
 

Bis später!


----------



## Azur (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Tolle Bilder und toller Teich.


----------



## Gunnar (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

...da muß man nicht viel schreiben...absolut tolle Dokumentation und eine sehr sehr schöne Teichanlage.
...weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Schwimmteich..


----------



## Elfriede (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Peter,

wunderschön ist Deine Teichanlage und sie hat sich prächtig entwickelt.

Sind das Simsen/__ Binsen, die sich  in Deinem Filterteich offensichtlich sehr wohl fühlen?

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## PeterBoden (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Elfriede,


es sind __ Seggen. Carex acuta, nigra, pseudocyperus und paniculata.


Habe gerade einmal bei Wiki geschaut, da gibt es ja dutzende Typen.

Vor einem Jahr war eine Bekannte bei uns 'Wir haben keine Pflanzen im Teich, die Fische fressen alles auf!' und ich hatte bereits etwas ausgelichtet, sie hat ein paar Seggen mit genommen. 
Heute ist der Teich halb mit den Pflanzen besetzt.


----------



## Elfriede (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Peter,

nun sehe ich endlich einmal wie meine Carex acuta nigra aussehen sollte oder könnte.
Ich habe sie auch in meinem kleinen Teich, aber  mein Bestand  schaut immer wie beschnitten aus, denn die heftigen Winde hier brechen die Pflanzen immer gleichmäßig auf  20cm Höhe ab. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Peter,

ganz übersehen habe ich Groenlandia densa in Deinem Teich, - einfach super,-die will ich auch, da sie für nährstoffarme Gewässer geeignet ist, wie ich inzwischen gelesen habe. Ich habe auch klares Wasser und gut durchströmte Plätze im Teich, wo sie vielleicht wachsen könnte. Ist diese Pflanze wintergrün oder zerfällt sie im Herbst  und startet im Frühling neu?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## 7088maxi (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo,
finde ich echt super das Gewässer. Vorallem da es keine Fische beherbergt und somit ökologisch sehr wertvoll ist! Könntest du auch mal mehr über die Amphibien berichten? =)
MfG


----------



## PeterBoden (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*



7088maxi schrieb:


> Könntest du auch mal mehr über die Amphibien berichten? =)
> MfG




Ja, na klar, erst gestern vormittag war ein neues Amphibium zu bestaunen.

Hier sieht man bereits etwas:
 

Da ein wenig mehr:
 

Und die Vollansicht...
 


Nein, Spass beiseite. Natürlich hatten wie weiter oben berichtet die __ Kröten abgeleicht, ich schätze wenn ich die Kaulquappen heraus gefischt hätte wären es zwei Eimer voll gewesen. Sie sind alle groß geworden, haben am Bodengrund gefressen und einen bestimmt nicht unerheblichen Teil an Biomasse mit aus dem Teich genommen. Es hatte dann nur wenige Tage gedauert bis sie alle weg waren.

__ Molche schätze ich waren es mindestens 200, eher mehr. Auch sie haben den Teich verlassen.
__ Rückenschwimmer sind unzählige vorhanden, __ Libellen ohne Ende.
Posthornschnecken und Spitzhornschnecken sind auch schon da, auch ausgewachsene Exemplare. Die wurden bestimmt mit einigen gekauften Wasserpflanzen eingeschleppt.

Letzte Woche habe ich zwei __ Gelbrandkäfer entdeckt, etwa 15 mm lang! 




Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> ganz übersehen habe ich Groenlandia densa in Deinem Teich, - einfach super,-die will ich auch, da sie für nährstoffarme Gewässer geeignet ist, wie ich inzwischen gelesen habe. Ich habe auch klares Wasser und gut durchströmte Plätze im Teich, wo sie vielleicht wachsen könnte. Ist diese Pflanze wintergrün oder zerfällt sie im Herbst  und startet im Frühling neu?
> Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
> Elfriede



Was mit Groenlandia densa im Winter passiert weiß ich nicht.
 
Anbei ein Foto von zwei Pflanzen aus diesem grünen Polster, rechts das ist definitiv Groenlandia densa. Diese ist überall in diesem Polster vertreten, auch am Rand welcher jetzt auch noch weiter nach außen wächst. Aber geschätzt 70 oder 80% dieses Polsters besteht aus den linken Pflanzen, welche ich garantiert nicht dorthin gepflanzt habe. Ob es angeschwemmte Samen durch den Bachlauf vom kleinen Filterteich sind? Welche Pflanze könnte es sein?

Eigentlich ist fast egal, aus einem Meter Abstand sieht man nur noch einen grünen leicht wallenden Teppich.


----------



## Elfriede (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Peter,

danke für die Mühe mit dem Foto, das meiner Meinung nach nur eine einzige Pflanze zeigt, wovon die Abbildung  links die  Pflanze  auf den Kopf gestellt zeigt und etwas dichter beblättert ist. Ich habe sie mir einmal stark vergrößert angesehen .und glaube mich nicht zu täuschen.Wie auch immer, jedenfalls schaut der grüne Pflanzenpolster sehr gut aus.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros


----------



## PeterBoden (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Elfriede,

nun habe ich mich nochmals eingelesen, Groenlandia densa ist __ immergrün.
_(Die "Blattausdauer" gibt an, wie lange ein Blatt von der Entfaltung bis zum Abfallen an der Pflanze erhalten bleibt:  Groenlandia densa besitzt das Attribut "immergrün" d.h. zu allen Jahreszeiten mit grünen Blättern, die oft länger als 1 Jahr leben)_

Ja, die linke Pflanze ist verkehrt herum fotografiert.

Bei ihr sind die Blätter wechselständig angeordnet, bei der rechten gegenständig.

Wie schon gesagt,


----------



## Elfriede (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Danke Peter,

__ immergrün ist schon einmal gut, denn Pflanzen, die im Herbst absterben machen einfach zu viel Mist im Teich, was ich gar nicht so gerne mag. 

Ich habe mich inzwischen auch genauer über Groenlandia densa informiert, sie ist  wie geschaffen für meinen Teich.und ich werde sie im Frühling nach Paros mitbringen, sofern ich sie im März/April irgendwo auftreiben kann, eventuell in einem __ Aquarienpflanzen-Shop, denn die Wassergärtnereien liefern meistens erst später aus. Lebende Pflanzen nach Griechenland zu versenden geht nur selten gut, der Transport dauert einfach zu lange.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## wasserläufer (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Sehr schöne Anlage und Fotos! 
Letztes Jahr im Sommer hast du deine Anlage gebaut?
Ich bin echt mal gespannt wie sich dein Teich entwickelt in den nächsten Jahren...
beste Grüße
Reinhard Dahmen
Projekt 2007 Badeteich


----------



## PeterBoden (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Reinhard,

seit über zwei Jahren stehst du in meiner Favoriten-Teichlinkliste, so wie dieses Forum.
Mit viel Aufmerksamkeit verfolge ich deinen 'Teichwerdegang', auch er hat mich inspiriert, ermuntert und motiviert.

Ich sage ganz einfach: 

Was bei mir aktuell passiert ist, der Ufergraben war fällig.
Wie bereits berichtet, mit der Samenmischung für den Ufergraben das war nicht so ganz das Optimale. Einige sehr schöne Sommerblumen, jawohl, für dieses Jahr. Und Gräser, Gräser, Gräser.

Die Gräser habe ich mechanisch eliminiert, gleichzeitig weiß ich natürlich das dies ein frommer Wunsch ist. Im Ufergraben ist weiterhin ein oberflächlicher Wurzelteppich vorhanden (Gräser!) und darunter ein richtig weicher, patschnasser Lehmboden.

Der Ufergraben hat eine neue Pflanzen-bepflanzung bekommen, es sind Exemplare vor allen Dingen aus der nassen und feuchten Wiese, z.T. auch aus der Sumpfzone.
Pflanzen, die hier hingehören. 
Wie immer sind sie so angeordnet das die am höchsten wachsenden weiter hinten und die niedrig wachsenden nah am vorrangigen Beobachtungspunkt liegen. Farbspiele und Blühzeitpunkte habe ich auch versucht etwas in Kontrast zu setzen, sprich einen Pflanzplan zu erstellen.

Nun, an einem Nachmittag schafft man so eine Planung nicht, wenigstens nicht als Laie.

Gegoogelt, Wikipedia, die Fotos angeschaut und in den Plan eingearbeitet. 
'Alles richtig' oder 'Optimal' das braucht man natürlich nicht anzustreben, einen mathematisch konstruierten Teich wollen sicher nur wenige Menschen.
Ob so etwas dann auf Dauer befriedigt...

Wie das Ganze bei mir dann in der Realität aussieht, schaun mer mal nächstes Jahr. 
Dann mit Fotos.

Und hier meine Ufergrabenpflanzen:




_*Bistorta officinalis Delarbre*_  __ Wiesenknöterich
_*Butomus umbellatus L.*_ __ Schwanenblume
_* Calla palustris L.*_ Schlangenwurz
_*Caltha palustris L.*_ __ Sumpfdotterblume
_*Caltha palustris 'Multiplex'*_ Gefüllte Sumpfdotterblume
_*Cardamine pratensis L.*_ Wiesenschaumkraut
_*Carex grayi Carey*_ Morgensternsegge
_*Equisetum palustre L.*_ Sumpfschachtelhalm
_*Eriophorum latifolium Hoppe*_ Breitblättriges __ Wollgras
*Eupatorium cannabium L.* Wasserhanf
_*Filipendula ulmaria (L.) Maxim.*_ __ Mädesüß
_*Geranium palustre L.*_ Sumpfstorchschnabel
_*Geum rivale L.*_ __ Bachnelkenwurz
_*Gladiolus palustris Gaudin*_ Sumpfsiegwurz
_*Glyceria maxima 'Variegata'*_ Bunter Wasserschwaden
_*Gratiola officinalis L.*_ __ Gottesgnadenkraut
_*Hydrocotyle vulgaris L.	*_ __ Wassernabel
_* Iris versicolor L.	*_ __ Verschiedenfarbige Sumpfschwertlilie
_*Ligularia 'Osiris Cafe Noir'*_ Kreuzkraut
_*Ligularia przewalskii The Rocket*_ Przewalski-Goldkolben
_*Lysimachia nummularia L.*_ __ Pfennigkraut
_*Lysimachia punctata L.	*_ Goldfelberich
_*Lythrum salicaria L.*_ __ Blutweiderich
_*Lythrum virgatum 'Dropmore Purple'*_ Rutenweiderich
_*Mimulus cupreus 'Highland Red'*_ Kupferrote Gauklerblume
_*Mimulus luteus 'Gaby'*_ Buntblättrige Gauklerblume
_*Mimulus ringens L.*_ Blaublütige Gauklerblume
_*Oenanthe javanica ssp. stolonifera*_ __ Wasserfenchel
_*Orontium aquaticum L.	*_ __ Goldkeule
_*Phalaris arundinacea 'Picta'	*_ Buntes __ Rohrglanzgras
_*Primula elatior (L.) Hill.*_ Himmelschüssel
_*Ranunculus lingua 'Grandiflorus'	*_ Zungenhahnenfuß
_*Stachys palustris L.*_ __ Sumpfziest
_*Succissa pratensis Moench	*_ Teufelsabbiss
_*Triglochin palustre*_ Sumpf Dreizack 
_*Typha laxmannii Lepech.*_ Laxmanns __ Rohrkolben
_*Typha shuttleworthii 	*_ Shuttleworths Rohrkolben


----------



## PeterBoden (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Jetzt, kurz vor Weihnachten ist die Zeit für einen kurzen Jahresrückblick über meinen naturnahen Schwimmteich gekommen.

Ein paar Bilder dieser Woche:
    

    

Es ist das erste volle Jahr seit dem Baubeginn. 

Natürlich ist jetzt zu bauseitigen Themen nicht mehr viel zu berichten, wenn der Teich fertig ist und keine gravierenden Baufehler passiert sind dann sind es nur noch Restarbeiten. Im September wurde die Wand hoch zum kleinen Filterteich mit Palisadensteinen aus Granit abgefangen und ein kleiner Uferweg mittels Quarzitpolygonalplatten dahin angelegt, nichts besonderes eben.

Wenn ich zurück __ blicke fällt mir als erstes die Algenblüte im Frühjahr ein, ich hatte sie mir wesentlich dramatischer vorgestellt. Die Schwebealgen kamen an die Oberfläche und mittels zielgeführter Überfüllung mit anschließendem Überlauf war das innerhalb weniger Tage Geschichte, ein paar Postings weiter oben schrieb ich ja darüber. Fadenalgen kenne ich nicht im großen Teich, im kleinen Filterteich schon.
Teichpflanzen ausgedünnt oder komplett entfernt habe ich im großen Teich gar nicht, im kleinen Filterteich dürften es drei, vier Schubkarren voll gewesen sein. Es ist die gewünschte Biomasse in welcher die aufgenommenen Nährstoffe aus meinem Teichvolumen enthalten sind, womöglich lege ich nächstes Jahr einen extra Komposthaufen an (Kompost aus Wasserpflanzen soll von excellenter Qualität sein).

Das Wasser war das gesamte Jahr über klar.

Die Sichtweite schwankt je nach Witterung, Temperatur und anderen Einflüssen. Sie lag recht selten bei nur zwei Meter, i.d.R. ging sie bis auf die gesamte Schwimmbahnlänge, das wären dann 18 Meter.

Als der Mulm im Frühsommer nach oben stieg kam die dann angeschaffte Impellerpumpe zum Einsatz. An einem Wochenende wurde der Mulm im gesamten (!) Teich abgesaugt, es entstand bis zum Spätherbst kein Neuer oder -wahrscheinlicher- die Temperaturen waren da bereits so niedrig das sich keine neuen Gasblasen bilden konnten welche evt. Mulmstücke nach oben getrieben hätten. Nächstes Jahr wird definitiv NICHT der gesamte Teich abgesaugt, ich meine es langt der reine Schwimmbereich. Der vergleichsweise große Filter- und Regenerationsbereich bleibt so wie er ist, in der freien Natur saugt auch niemand da rum...
Ich möchte nicht wissen was die 2 kW Impellerpumpe da alles rausgezerrt hat, einen Vorfilter werde ich mir noch zulegen dürfen. Das ganze Kleingetier wie __ Schnecken, __ Molche usw. soll doch im Teich bleiben.

*Also, Schwimmbereich im Neuen Jahr absaugen bleibt, ist in drei Stunden erledigt.*

Ich bleibe noch kurz im Technikbereich, bei einem naturnahen Teich ist dieses Thema prinzipbedingt schnell erledigt. 
Meine eingesetzte 12 m³/h Teichpumpe (12 V, keine 100 Watt) pumpt real ca. 8 m³/h aus dem großen Schwimmteich hoch in den kleinen Filterteich, die Wassermenge fließt dann über den etwa 10 m langen Bachlauf zurück in den großen Schwimmteich. Das war es auch schon, so entstanden insgesamt Stromkosten in Höhe von ca. 30 €.

Ein Skimmer, ja, ich werde mich nach etwas geeignetem Umschauen. Obwohl, bei 250 m² Wasseroberfläche...
Da kann man Abpumpen(skimmen) wie man will -wenn man nicht Technik von Pumpspeicherkraftwerken einsetzt- der natürliche Wind bestimmt was da an oder auf der Wasseroberfläche passiert. Es ist kein Baumarktpool mit 3,50 m Durchmesser, dort sind Skimmer höchst wirkungsvoll.

*Also, Skimmer ja, in Verbindung mit der High-Tech 12 V 12 m³/h Pumpe, wichtig ist das die Pumpe am Tag drei, vier Stunden läuft, der Filterteich braucht Futter.* Und der so auch gefütterte Bachlauf ist nicht nur wirkungsvoll sondern ganz einfach nur schön. 

Zu der Fauna kann ich nur einen Satz sagen: sie hat ihren Lebensraum gefunden.
Die __ Kröten und __ Frösche, man erschrickt vielleicht im Frühjahr ob der gefühlten Millionenschar an Laich. Nur, wenn die dann auch in selbiger Anzahl geschlüpfte und wachsende Schar an Getier später binnen weniger Tage verschwindet so weiß man dann aber auch das eine nicht unwesentliche Menge an gebundenen Nährstoffen den Teich verlässt. Ich stand eines Morgens im Frühsommer fast kopfschüttelnd am Wasserrand und schaute in das -natürlich klare- von Kaulquappen freie Wasser. Gestern wimmelte es hier noch von schwarzen Köpfen welche den Bodengrund abernteten. Über Nacht waren sie weg, die Molche das dauerte länger. 
Willkommen waren sie alle, später konnte man sogar eine kleine Kolonie von Gelbrandkäfern feststellen. 

Interessant ist es zuweilen schon, wenn man dann an einem heißen Tag die verdiente Abkühlung im Teich sucht und die sich dort befindende Fauna erschreckt vor einem flüchtet. Noch nie ist es mir gelungen solch einen Molch oder __ Käfer in ihrem Element zu 'erwischen', sprich ihrer habhaft zu werden.
Es ist ein Schwimmen (oder ruhiges Tümpeln, je nach Lust und Laune), so wie man es von Kindheit her kennt, das Baden im Teich bzw. See im Urlaub.
 
-die junge Dame ist einverstanden mit diesem Foto, nur nebenbei-

Zur Fauna, den Unterwasser-, Flaches Wasser-, Sumpf-, Nasse Wiese- und Feuchte Wiese Pflanzen. Meine Schwerarbeiter, meine Starkzehrer, welche die Nährstoffe aus den gesamten Wasservolumen heraus ziehen und so den Algen ihr Leben richtig schwer machen. Und die weiteren Pflanzen, welche keine Starkzehrer darstellen, trotzdem ihren Platz einnehmen und vielleicht einfach nur gut aussehen.
Im großen Schwimmteich haben sie sich etabliert. Das Gros meiner gepflanzten Pflanzen hat sich sehr gut entwickelt, einige Typen haben sich in Areale ausgebreitet wo man nur staunend daneben steht.
Ein paar vereinzelte Sorten sind verschwunden über letzten Winter, vielleicht tauchen sie nächstes Frühjahr wieder an ganz anderer Stelle auf. 
Etwa ein Dutzend neue Sorten wurden nachgepflanzt, nächstes Jahr bin ich auf das Ergebnis gespannt.
Dies ist bestimmt eine unendliche Geschichte, schauen was und wie sich einzelne Pflanzen entwickeln, ob man weitere Typen hinzufügt oder umsetzt oder oder...
Na ja, und jetzt die Highlights, die Seerosen. Das muss doch sein, die Besucher welche interessiert den Teich betrachten (oder Zaungäste) können erst ihre fachmännische Kommentare zum Besten geben wenn sie die blühenden Seerosen bewerten können. (das die daneben stehenden unscheinbaren __ Seggen eintausendmal mehr zur Wasserklärung beitragen das versuche ich nächstes Jahr den genannten Zaungästen einmal zu erklären).
Nein, wirklich, schön schauen sie aus, im Seerosenthread sind einige Bilder von mir enthalten.

*Also, Pflanzbehälter der Seerosen nächstes Jahr neu düngen mit Osmocote-Düngekegel, evt. bei Werner noch ein, zwei Sorten bestellen!
Die Bepflanzung im Auge behalten, wuchernde Kandidaten wie Seggen -so nützlich sie auch sind- im Auge behalten, Wildwuchs nicht zulassen!*

Der Ufergraben.
Dazu hatte ich mich bereits einige Postings weiter oben ausgelassen, momentan ist da nichts Neues zu vermelden. (die Gräser sind das Problem -Berliner Tiergarten lässt grüßen-, sie überlagern die auch vorhandenen Kräuter)
Zusammenfassend nochmals die Aussage: *Samenmischung ist ein No Go, eine gezielte Bepflanzung mittels selektierter, z.B. im Fachhandel bestellter Sorten dürfte die bessere Variante sein.*
 Ich meine, genau wie bei einem notwendigen Pflanzplan für den Filter- und Regenerationsbereich des naturnahen Teiches so sollte dieser auch für die Bepflanzung eines Ufergrabens erstellt werden. Die Arbeit, besser gesagt der Zeitaufwand welchen man da investiert zahlt sich nur kurz später mehrfach aus.


----------



## Gladiator (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Wow
ein ganz schöner Teich! 


Das mit der Folie verlegen war toll zum lesen 
ich hatte auch mühe die Folie zu verlegen, und ich hab nen "Mini" Teich im gegesatz zu deinem.

Also du hast sie wirklich in einem Stück verlegt? 



Und immer schön weiter Fotos machen, schau ich mir gerne an


----------



## Zacky (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

...sehr shöner Bericht......dann gibt es aber kommendes Jahr eine Fortsetzung mit den neuen Erfahrungen...oder!?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Peter,

vielen Dank für Deinen sehr ausführlichen und informativen Bericht.

Liebe Grüße Markus


----------



## PeterBoden (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...dann gibt es aber kommendes Jahr eine Fortsetzung mit den neuen Erfahrungen...oder!?



Na klar!

Ich halte den Thread -in loser Folge- aktuell, so wird man sehen was und wie sich beide Teiche entwickeln. Über die Pflanzen wird bestimmt noch einiges zu berichten sein, selbstverständlich immer mit Fotos (auf die neu bepflanzten Ufergräben bin ich gespannt), und ein paar über das Jahr verteilt gemessene Wasserwerte wären sicherlich auch einmal interessant.


----------



## Elfriede (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Peter,

dein erster Teich-Jahresbericht ist gleichzeitig ein schöner Erfolgsbericht für deinen noch jungen Teich. Mich hat daran  besonders die Bepflanzung sehr interessiert. Viele der Pflanzen aus deiner Liste habe ich selbst auch probiert, aber mit nur wenigen war ich erfolgreich.

Schön, dass du in diesem Thread über die weitere Entwicklung deines Teiches und der Pflanzen berichten willst, ich will das in meinem Thread – *Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros *– auch tun, denn  an meinem Teich sind sicher noch weitere Verbesserungen möglich, besonders die Bepflanzung betreffend.

Mit dem Mulm will ich es ähnlich halten wie du und  die Impellerpumpe hauptsächlich nur zur Absaugung des Bodens im Schwimmbereich nützen. Den Grund dafür hast du selbst beschrieben: 
*Ich möchte nicht wissen was die 2 kW Impellerpumpe da alles rausgezerrt hat, einen Vorfilter werde ich mir noch zulegen dürfen. Das ganze Kleingetier wie  Schnecken,  Molche usw. soll doch im Teich bleiben.*

Ich wollte genau wissen was diese Pumpe so alles „herauszerrt“ und habe den Mulm durch ein feines Gitter laufen lassen und große Mengen an abgesaugten  Libellenlarven und Schnecken wieder zurück in den Teich gesetzt, kleinere Organismen konnte ich damit aber auch nicht am Leben erhalten.

Ich freue mich schon auf neue Teichberichte von dir im Frühling und auf den Anblick deiner Seerosen, nachdem ich meine eigenen heuer größtenteils aus meinem Teich entfernt habe.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## dieducks (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Peter,

schöner Bericht  .


> Meine eingesetzte 12 m³/h Teichpumpe (12 V, keine 100 Watt) pumpt real ca. 8 m³/h aus dem großen Schwimmteich hoch in den kleinen Filterteich, die Wassermenge fließt dann über den etwa 10 m langen Bachlauf zurück in den großen Schwimmteich.



Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Pumpe.
Welche hast du genau?

Vielen Dank, Jochen


----------



## PeterBoden (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Jochen,

ich verlinke einmal auf das Unterforum 'Technik im und am Teich', hier mein Bericht [post=383180]*von Mitte Mai*[/post].

Ich würde sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen, Neodymmagnetmotor, niedrige Leistungsaufnahme, absolut geräuschlos, m³ Angaben stimmen und die frei wählbaren Ansaugmöglichkeiten sind mir höchst willkommen. Das sie im Eis überwintern kann und sich mit der Schneeschmelze dann im Frühjahr dank ihrer Keramiklager frei fahren kann (vom Hersteller garantiert) war bei mir kein Kaufkriterium, sie überwintert hier frostfrei.

Sicher ist der Preis seit ihrer Neuerscheinung im Frühjahr etwas gefallen. 

Natürlich wurde bei laufendem Pumpbetrieb dank ihrer 12V Schutzkleinspannung im Teich geschwommen.


----------



## PeterBoden (10. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo,

ein kurzes Intermezzo aus der ersten Januarwoche, 18 Monate nach dem Setzen der Pflanzen.

Es ist mildes Wetter -zumindest in dieser Woche- und der vereiste Teich vom Dezember ist wieder aufgetaut.

Noch im November wollte ich einen großen Teil der eingezogenen Pflanzen ernten, sprich unterwasser abschneiden um den Zerfall derselben und den damit verbundenen rückläufigen Nährstoffeintrag verhindern.

Es wurde nichts, das Real-Life und die Minusgrade. 

Diese Woche wurde endlich gesäubert, oder geerntet oder halt die abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile entfernt.
Für den gesamten Filter- und Regenerationsbereich habe ich zusammen sechs Stunden benötigt, verteilt auf mehrere Vormittage, in aller Ruhe mit meiner unverzichtbaren Teichschere.

Fünf Schubkarren voll sind es geworden, so sah es anfangs gar nicht aus. Pflanzen welche jetzt immer noch stabil aus dem Wasser heraus stehen wie Wasserschwertlilien oder __ Seggen -die __ Rohrkolben sind noch nicht soweit, ich meine das sie für das nächste Jahr zum Gefecht blasen- bleiben natürlich unangetastet, sie ermöglichen den Gasaustausch bei einer Eisdecke.

5 Schubkarren. Na ja.

Was mir und meiner Frau aufgefallen war das dürfte die schöne sattgrüne Aura (oder sattgrüne Wolke) mit etwa 50 cm Durchmesser sein welche um die Pflanzschalen der Seerosen herum waberte. 
_-fotografisch ging da nichts, ich wollte es dokumentieren aber null Chance-_
Die Pflanzschalen wurden ja noch überwuchert von den alten Trieben der Seerosen, die __ Wanvisa scheint da keine Hemmungen zu haben, die hat bis zum Schluss ausgetrieben, die tropischen Gene fruchten da wohl.

Zwei Tage nachdem die nun überflüssigen alten, in Zersetzung befindlichen Seerosentriebe entfernt wurden war schlagartig Schluss mit der grünen Wolke um die Pflanzschalen, hmm.

Das Wasser ist klar, winter-glas-klar.


----------



## Moonlight (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Ähm ... Peter ...

was ist denn bei Dir eine grüne Wolke? Algen?
Versteh ich nicht 

Ich habe meine Pflanzen auch erst vorgestern ausgeputzt (ach je, __ Lilien und __ Kalmus treiben schon wieder). Allerdings war es bei mir nur ne 1/2 Karre und nicht 5 

Mandy


----------



## PeterBoden (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*



Moonlight schrieb:


> was ist denn bei Dir eine grüne Wolke? Algen?
> Versteh ich nicht
> Mandy



Ich vermute das es Algen waren, habe so etwas auch erstmals gesehen. 
Es war richtig schön grün gefärbt, so wie *hier.*
Ich habe mit der Teichschere zwar rumgefummelt beim Abschneiden der alten Seerosenblätter und -blüten, aber es war hinterher nicht alles weg verwirbelt im Wasser.
Nach zwei Tagen war wie gesagt nichts mehr zu sehen.

Es war auch nicht schlimm, man musste genau hinschauen.


----------



## PeterBoden (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Heute bei schönster Wintersonne ein paar Aufnahmen vom stillen, ruhenden Teich.

Der hintere Bereich mit Ufergraben und Uferwall:
 

Der vordere Bereich:
       

Eine einzeln stehende Korkenziehersegge:


----------



## PeterBoden (3. März 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

*2013, erster Badetag!*

Heute am dritten März zieht sich das Eis endgültig zurück, eine erste Fläche ist frei.

Kaum passiert, ist Anbaden angesagt. Als ob sie darauf gelauert haben, meine Eichelhäher.
Ich stelle sie einmal ein, die Bilder sind eine Stunde alt:

     

      

      

Eine weitere, sehr seltene Gelegenheit zum Shooting genutzt, ein Greifvogel saß die ganze Zeit 20 Meter weiter auf einer der hohen Weiden und beäugte das Badevergnügen.


----------



## Digicat (3. März 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Servus Peter

Hervorragende Bilder vom Eichelhäher 

Auch den Mäusebussard hast spitze abgelichtet 

Und beneide ich Dich, daß dein Teich schon Teil-Eisfrei ist


----------



## PeterBoden (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo,

der Frühling ist nun endgültig eingezogen.

In seinem zweiten Jahr wacht der Teich auf, die __ Kröten haben ihre Laichschnüre abgelegt, vor einer Woche hatten sie Hochsaison. Ich meine das es weit über ein Dutzend Pärchen waren.

Natürlich, meine __ Molche. Einhundert, zweihundert? Ich weiß es nicht. Auf jeden Fall sehr viele.
An einem Laichklumpen von Fröschen fressen sie herum, das geht ohne Unterlass seit Tagen so. Auch ein paar größere Exemplare waren zu sehen, gezeichnet mit weißen Punkten an der Seitenlinie und einem orangenen Bauch.

Zur Flora.
Ich habe alle alten, langsam verottenden Triebe heraus geschnitten, die neuen kommen bereits. Wasserschwertlilien und ein paar __ Seggen stehen bereits etliche Zentimeter über dem Wasser.
Meine Tannenwedel haben beschlossen ihr ursprünglich gepflanztes Revier zu verschieben, sie wachsen etwa anderthalb Meter daneben hoch.
Meine erste Seerose, die Burgundy Princess von Werner, ich habe in ihrem zweiten Jahr das Rhizom geteilt, es war bereits aus der Pflanzschale mit 50 cm Durchmesser herausgewachsen und wollte sich im Teichsubstrat frei entfalten.

So schaut momentan der Teich aus, unspektakulär und ganz ruhig:
 

Man muss nur genauer hinschauen, dann erkennt man das doch bereits das einiges passiert, hier eine eifrige __ Posthornschnecke (etwa 3 cm lang) welche mit irrwitziger Geschwindigkeit von fast einem Zentimeter in drei Sekunden über das Substrat rast:
 

Na und die Schachbrettblumen haben sich im Ufergraben deutlich vermehrt, das ist schon eine kleine Kolonie:
 

Bis bald...

Ach so, habe ich ganz vergessen: noch keine Algenblüte, Wasser relativ klar, Sichtweite etwa 1 m.


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Servus Peter

Na .. das schaut sehr gut aus bei Dir 

Um die __ Schachbrettblume beneide ich Dich


----------



## PeterBoden (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo,

dieses Jahr hat es mich voll erwischt.

Die alten Weiden haben wie jedes Jahr ihren wattegleichen Flugsamen abgegeben, nur dieses Jahr stand der Wind so das fast das gesamte Volumen auf meinen Teich gelandet ist.
Er sieht aus wie in Watte eingepackt, je nach Windrichtung und -stärke landet der Flaum mal in der einen oder anderen Ecke.

Nur dieses Jahr ist ein richtiger Skimmer zum Einsatz gekommen, im Technikforum hatte ich schon einen eigenen Beitrag zum Profiskim geschrieben.

Für ihn war heute *Härtetest der extremen Art.*

Nach Optimierung der Saug- und Druckschläuche werden pro Stunde ca. 8500 l in meinen kleinen, höher gelegenen Filterteich gepumpt. Im Skimmer ist ein Grobfilter -zum Schutz der Pumpe- mit einer Maschenweite von etwa 8 mm vorhanden.
So sah es aus am Teich, links ist der Watteflaum gut zu sehen:
 

Er hat gekämpft wie ein Berserker, der Skimmer:
 
Alle Stunde musste ich den Filterkorb säubern, die Watte muss man richtig abschruppen. Selbst mit zugesetztem Korb skimmt er immer noch, allerdings nicht mehr ganz so effektiv.
Im oberen Filterteich habe ich den Ausfluss des Pumpenschlauches durch einen Feinfilter gegeben, da kann man nach 10 min entleeren. Ich habe es dann aufgegeben und den obereb Teich das tun lassen wozu er angelegt ist: filtern.
Heute abend wurde der Filterteich abgekäschert, es waren über zwei Wassereimer voll mit Watteglibber.

Seine Feuertaufe hat er bestanden.

Morgen wird es so weitergehen und am Montag dürfte die diesjährige Flugphase der Weidensamen vorbei sein, vielleicht ist der Wind auch gnädig mit mir.
Was sehr gut ist das der Samen nicht untergeht, er schwimmt stundenlang auf der Wasseroberfläche.


Wenn dann der Abend naht entlohnen einen ein paar Anblicke der ersten blühenden Wasserpflanzen, sogar meine im vorigem Jahr bereits abgeschriebenen Morgensternseggen sind mit einmal wieder da.


----------



## PeterBoden (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo,

es ist Ende Juni und damit steht der Teich in seinem zweiten Jahr in voller Entwicklung.

Auch darüber möchte ich berichten, nach der Baudoku und den darauf folgenden Phasen ist es sicherlich interessant wie solch ein naturnaher Schwimmteich vor allen Dingen im Bereich der Wasserqualität -oder genauer gesagt der Pflanzenentwicklung im Filter/Regenerationsbereich- über die Jahre 'erwachsen' wird.
Versprochen hatte ich es, also bitte sehr.

Zunächst: die Jungfrösche sind raus. Tausende, zehntausende winzig kleine __ Kröten waren es, hineingepasst hätten sie wahrscheinlich in eine Babybadewanne. (na gut, in eine sehr große Babybadewanne)
Sie haben den Teich typisch schnell verlassen, wie voriges Jahr habe ich es nicht mitbekommen. War es über Nacht? Zwei Nächte? Da wo der Tisch gedeckt war für die große Vogelschar? Ich weiß es nicht. Auf jeden Fall hat eine merklich große Biomasse meinen Teich verlassen, danke an sie und den Nährstoffaustrag.
Nächstes Jahr sind sie wieder höchst willkommen!
Ja, die __ Molche, die sind noch da. Viele kleine Babymolche, sehr neugierig. Lässt man mal die Beine im Wasser baumeln so kommen sie heran um gleich drauf wieder zu verschwinden.

Irgendwo hier im Forum habe ich einmal sinngemäß folgendes gelesen: "Lass den Teich nach dem Bau in Ruhe, am besten ist es wenn du zwei Jahre in Urlaub fährst." 
Ja, ich denke das ist nicht so weit her geholt.
Hier ein Bild auf einen Abschnitt des Filter/Regenerationsbereiches, an einem Ende des Schwimmbereiches vorbei mit Blick über das Klärloch.
Aus dem Klärloch wächst das Glänzende __ Laichkraut empor (gern angenommen von den __ Libellen), ein wahrer Starkzehrer. 
Davor die erste gesetzte Seerose.

 
Hier die Seerose aus dem vorigen Bild, dieses Jahr erstmals das Rhizom geteilt und neu gedüngt. Und was macht die so gebeutelte Seerose? Sie treibt Blüten ohne Ende. Wer will kann in dem Suchbild die Blüten zählen. (okay, es sind 13) 
An einem Nachmittag waren gleichzeitig acht Blüten offen, leider war da meine Kamera samt Objektiven zur Justage bei Tamron.

 

Obwohl ich damit noch nie Probleme hatte darf ich aber auch einmal etwas zu einem wichtigen Thema bemerken, wenigstens sehen sehr viele Teichliebhaber dieses Thema als überaus wichtig an.
Die 'Sauberkeit' oder Klarheit des Wassers.
Wir brauchen uns da nichts vorzumachen, im örtlichen Hallenbad oder Freibad ist das Wasser eigentlich recht klar. Wir wissen natürlich, das dort messbare Mengen von menschlichen Ausscheidungen jedweder Art vorhanden sind, das ist uns bewusst. Genau so ist es uns bewusst das zur Vermeidung von Ansteckungen etc. die Betreiber entsprechende Gegenmaßnahmen treffen, das ist gesetzlich geregelt, das funktioniert und das ist gut so.
In unseren Teichen ist das Wasser optisch zumindest nicht immer so klar wie in o.g. öffentlichen Einrichtungen. 
Nur haben wir ein Luxuswasser alleroberster Qualität. Keinerlei Chemie, der Teich spaltet selbst pathogene Keime in normalem Umfang auf und der Kalkgehalt...

Letzte Woche war ein Badegast bei mir, mit seinen Hautproblemen ist ein Besuch der örtlichen Schwimmbäder immer mit Hautirritationen (so heißt das wohl) verbunden.
Das glückliche Gesicht nach dem Schwimmen bei mir hättet ihr sehen sollen! :freu
Nach dem Schwimmen ist ein nachträgliches Duschen obsolet. Wozu auch? Das Wasser im Teich riecht nicht nach Algen oder Hafen oder gar Modder, es ist neutral. Wenn man dann die nassen Haare föhnt ist es als ob man Shampoo benutzt hat, wahrscheinlich wegen der Kalkarmut.

Die letzten drei Wochen seit dem Samenbefall von den alten Weiden im Telegrammstil:

der Skimmer hat sich bewährt, insgesamt wurden vier Eimer Weidensamen abgeskimmt
der obere, kleine Filterteich hat weitere zwei Eimer Feststoffe zum Abkäschern geliefert
die Sichtweite im Schwimmteich betrug vor zwei Wochen 1 m
am Bachauslauf im Schwimmteich (aus dem oberen Filterteich) hat Grönlandia Densa nach einem Jahr die Fläche von 5 m² (!) eingenommen, dort habe ich ausgelichtet, zwei kg Biomasse auf den Wasserpflanzenkompost gegeben, sogar eine Fadenalge war dabei
immer noch 1 m Sichtweite (nein, das sind keine Schwebealgen, da ist nichts grün, eher hellgrau milchig)
jeden Tag die Skimmerpumpe 8...10 Stunden laufen lassen, das wären wenigstens 60 m³ welche durch den Filterteich und dann über den Bachlauf zurüch zurück in den Schwimmteich fließen
im Filterteich 1/3 der stark wachsenden Pflanzen heraus geschnitten, keine Fadenalgen
im Schwimmteich 1,5 m Sichtweite
die Skimmerpumpe nur noch eine (aber maximal eine ! ) Stunde eingeschaltet
jeden Tag wuchs die Sichtweite um 20, 30 cm

Momentan ist das Wasser klar. Würde ich eine Zeitung unter Wasser positionieren können so meine ich das die Titelüberschrift aus drei, evt. vier  Meter Entfernung zu lesen ist.
Professionelle Teichbauer berichten einheitlich darüber das man die Umwälzung in solch naturnahen Schwimmteichen (oder Teichen) nicht zu exzessiv zu betreiben soll. An die 5%, 10% des gesamten Teichvolumens pro Tag wird empfohlen. 
Was ich momentan bestätigen kann ist jedenfalls die Tatsache -seitdem ich die Durchströmung auf solch natürliche Mengen eingestellt habe- das der Teich umgehend reagiert.
Er wurde merklich klarer.
Ob die Schwebstoffe durch die brutale Umwälzung über viele Stunden hinweg einfach keine Zeit hatten sich abzusetzen -wie denn auch- oder ob ich durch die Durchströmung meinem großzügig bemessenen F/R Bereich einfach nicht die Zeit gegeben habe seinen Job zu erfüllen, das weiß ich nicht.

Es ist ganz einfach so, je mehr man sich dem großen Vorbild, der Natur, annähert umso reibungsloser läuft es.
Punktum.

Dann schaun wir mal wie die Natur die Regie übernimmt. (Wie habe ich gerade geschrieben: "Je mehr man sich dem Großen Vorbild, der Natur annähert...")
Die Tannenwedel zum Beispiel waren ursprünglich von mir etwa drei Meter entfernt gepflanzt. Da haben sie sich anscheinend nicht wohl gefühlt, sie sind gewandert. Unterwasser, im Substrat.
Zwischen dem __ Hechtkraut fühlen sie sich anscheinend pudelwohl. Am ursprünglichen Pflanzort ist nichts mehr. Soll ich da etwas anderes Pflanzen??
Ich möchte damit sagen, solch ein naturnaher Schwimmteich ist immer für Überraschungen gut, es sind Überraschungen welche man dankend annimmt.

 

Noch ein paar fast Makro-Aufnahmen, die Kamera ist von Tamron zurück, alles wieder i.O.
Also auf die __ Rohrkolben habe ich gar nichts mehr gewettet, immer wieder gepflanzt, nie kam einer.
Jetzt endlich doch, vielleicht sind es nur die momentan vorhandenen Nährstoffe.
Hmm.


----------



## anz111 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Peter!

Wow, was für ein Ablick, ganz große Kino 

Liebe Grüße

Oliver

PS: Der Teich hat die Hitze ganz gut überstanden, immerhin hatte ich 29 Grad Wassertemperatur. Derzeit ist noch immer eine leichte Trübung gegeben. Den Skimmer schalte ich fast gar nie ein, da sich so gut wie nichts auf der Oberfläche befindet.


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*



Digicat schrieb:


> Um die __ Schachbrettblume beneide ich Dich



Ich beneide Peter um den ganzen Teich.

Wirklich wunderschön


----------



## Springmaus (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo,

da kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## PeterBoden (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Es geht weiter mit meiner Teichentwicklung.

Fest steht, mein naturnaher Schwimmteich ist im zweiten vollen Jahr seit dem Bau ein anderer als im Jahr davor.
_- ob er, wie man so schön sagt 'eingefahren' ist das kann ich wirklich noch nicht sagen -_

Die Algenproblematik (okay, eigentlich habe ich ja keine) ist weniger heftig, dafür dauert es länger bis zur endgültigen Klärung.

Voriges Jahr hatte ich eine deutliche Algenblüte an der Oberfläche Ende April, Dauer etwa eine Woche, durch Überfüllung und erzwungenem Ablauf war das innerhalb zweier Tage erledigt.
Dieses Jahr hatte ich keine merkbare Algenblüte.

Voriges Jahr betrug die Sichtweite im Wasser Mitte Juni viele, viele Meter. Sprich das Wasser war glasklar.
Dieses Jahr war der o.g. Zustand Mitte Juli erreicht, also später. Gut, im Mai war es auch schon ein Meter...

Voriges Jahr hatte ich den Mulm mehrfach im gesamten (!) Teich abgesaugt, diese Jahr erst vor zwei Wochen und da nur im Schwimmbereich. Dort lagen noch vom Herbst einige hineingewehte Blätter und halt der Mulm, die unumgängliche Sedimentation.

Auch ohne hochwissenschaftliche Wassertestverfahren zeigen mir zwei untrügliche Pflanzen das der Nährstoffgehalt nicht mehr so niedrig ist wie bei meinem Füllwasser: zum einen konnte ich etwa eine Schubkarre voll mit __ Hornkraut ernten, das saß am Unterwasserwall im Filter- und Regenerationsbereich und zum anderen wachsen dieses Jahr mit voller Pracht zwei Rohrkolbenarten. Im nährstoffarmen Wasser kümmern die eher.

Ich darf mir also in mein ToDo-Liste notieren:

im Herbst den Schwimmbereich absaugen
den Filter/Regenerationsbereich auslichten, Lüftungsstengel stehen lassen!
im Frühjahr komplett auslichten und
sowie Sichtkontakt zum Grund besteht Schwimmbereich absaugen
im Laufe des Teichjahres immer wieder üppig wachsende Pflanzen auslichten

Recht eindrucksvoll hat die Umstellung meines Skimmers auf intermittierenden Betrieb zur Klarheit beigetragen. Besser gesagt, ich habe den Notnagel der Umwälzung über den Skimmer --> Filterteich --> Bachlauf --> Schwimmteich eine Woche deaktiviert und dann nur tagsüber 20 min EIN / zwei Stunden AUS zugeschaltet.
Man konnte quasi zuschauen wie das Wasser sprichwörtlich glasklar wurde.

Im Schwimmbereich waren jetzt am Bodengrund die verbliebenen Fremd- und Mulmreste zu erkennen, das Absaugen dauerte etwa drei Stunden.
Großartig Fotos gibt es da nicht, ich habe mich allerdings entschlossen ein AVI vom Absaugen zu drehen, im Technikforum gibt es auch einen Extra Thread zu der Impellerpumpe.
Ab Sekunde vier geht die Mulmglocke in ein Mulmnest am Boden, schön zu sehen was da im Vorfilter ankommt.
Bei Sekunde 14 saugt sie sich am Bodengrund fest, man kann wunderbar erkennen wie im Vorfilter die Unterdruckblase anwächst um dann gleich wieder den Saugbetrieb fortzuführen. Pro Sekunde sind es etwa drei Liter welche da fließen, das ist ausreichend.
>>>Anhang anzeigen Imp_Vorfilt.avi<<<

Ja, die Pflanzen.

Jede Woche schaue ich mehrmals den gesamten Filter/Regenerationsbereich durch. Ich empfinde dies nicht als Arbeit, auf keinen Fall! Es gibt immer etwas zu entdecken. Wenn dann die eine oder andere Art anfängt über die Stränge zu schlagen, also zu wuchern dann greife ich doch schon mal ein. Natürlich hat man zunächst Bedenken (was jetzt, erst kaufe ich diese Pflanze und bin froh das sie wächst und jetzt soll ich die x-fache Menge einfach so heraus reißen?) aber die verschwinden wenn man nach drei Wochen wieder da hineinschaut.

Dann gibt es auch noch andere Fragen.
Ich habe __ Pfeilkraut gepflanzt. Nur an einer Stelle. Jetzt wächst ein Exemplar acht Meter entfernt von diesem Ort. Acht Meter, der Einstieg liegt dazwischen!
Hmm.
Mein Glänzendes __ Laichkraut aus dem fast zwei Meter tiefen Klärloch. Es ist nur dort gepflanzt. Ich habe jetzt zwei Exemplare im vergleichsweise flachen Filter/Regenerationsbereich entdeckt. Die sind 24 m entfernt. Vierundzwanzig!!
Hmm.

Also es wird nicht langweilig.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo Peter, 
vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen und interessanten Bericht .


----------



## PeterBoden (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo,

auch von hier gibt es wieder etwas Neues zu berichten.

Die zweite Schwimmteichreinigung in diesem Jahr hat stattgefunden, der Schwimmbereich wurde abgesaugt. Im durchsichtigen Vorfilter war recht gut zu erkennen das es nur noch wenige trübe Ecken waren welche gereinigt wurden. 
Nach einem vollen Nachmittag war es vollbracht.
Das Nachspeisen dauerte bis zum Abend, der Teichsauger ist drei mal heftiger bei der Sache als meine Speisepumpe (10 m³ --> 3 m³ / h).

Die Sichtweite unter Wasser (oder Klarwassergarantie wie es von manchen Anbietern gern angepriesen wird) beträgt seit mehreren Wochen etwa 10 m, wie von mir schon mal genannt wäre es die Entfernung wo ein Zeitungstext lesbar wäre.


Zu einem anderen Thema.

Es ist ja nicht so das man sich grundsätzlich gegenüber oft postulierten Themen abweisend verhält.
Unser geliebter Kies.
Hehe, ich konnte nicht wiederstehen und habe ihn vor zwei Jahren auch an einer weniger exponierten Stelle hingeschüttet.

Da wo ich ihn (heute weiß ich glücklicherweise) mit geringem Aufwand wieder entfernen kann habe ich ihn natürlich ausgebreitet, warum auch nicht. 
Das war in meinem Bachlauf, insbesondere im unteren Bereich und vor allen Dingen im Auslauf. Der Kies hat die Körnung 16/32 mm als Filterkies.

Es sah auch recht gut aus. 
Damals, im ersten Jahr.

Kieselsteine welche mit klarem Wasser überströmt wurden. Im Bachlauf liegend und im Auslauf, teils bereits im Substrat befindlich.

Am Wochenende habe ich begonnen, diese Anfängersünde zu annulieren.

Zwischen den Kieselsteinen hat sich der uns allen bekannte Mulm/Schlick/Bodensediment abgesetzt, in wenigen Monaten dürfte von den Kieseln nichts mehr zu sehen sein.
Also raus damit, auf einen Haufen geworfen und kurz mit dem Hochdruckreiniger den Schmodder weggeblasen.

Beim Bachlauf bin ich dabei den Grund mit Kiessand ein paar Zentimeter aufzufüllen. Im Teich selber werde ich wohl noch viele Tage damit beschäftigt sein die Kiesel raus zu holen.

Das war nüscht, gar nüscht, hier die Bilder:


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Servus Peter

Uiii .. das war aber eine Mords Arbeit. 

Ich hätte sie nur näher in den Herbst hinein verschoben.
Viele Libellenlarven hätten vielleicht noch schlüpfen wollen, vorzugsweise __ Heidelibellen (Aktivität Juli-Nov.) 

Ja, mit dem 16/32er habe ich die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht.

Deshalb rate ich eine kleinere Körnung zu nehmen, 0-5 max. bis 8mm.

Aber ab dann fängt sich der Schmodder wieder zwischen den Hohlräumen.

Auch finden Fadenalgen genug halt am 16/32er , sodaß man die Kiesel mit ausreißt


----------



## anz111 (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

200 qm Teich - zu kleiner Reinigungsbereich - reines Kiessubstrat - 16/32 iger Rundkies -  glasklares Wasser - keinen Filter - nur ein Skimmer - Substrat nie gereinigt -  7 Jahre alt 

    

LG Oliver


----------



## PeterBoden (18. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich von Peter*

Hallo,

wieder geht das Jahr zur Neige, mein Schwimmteich hat damit sein zweites volles Jahr hinter sich.

Zu berichten gibt es nichts Spektakuläres und das ist auch in Ordnung so.

Im zweiten Jahr haben wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt die Pflanzen ihr Revier vergrößert, Sorten welche im ersten Jahr nicht zu sehen waren tauchten mit einmal auf. Im ersten Jahr noch unbewachsene Stellen wurden besiedelt, oft meterweise entfernt von ursprünglichen Pflanzorten.

Ab Oktober habe ich "geerntet" oder besser gesagt ausgelichtet. Pflanzen, welche im Winter bis auf das Substrat einziehen -also vergammeln- wurden heraus geschnitten, ohne meine meterlange Teichschere ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.
Hereingefallene Blätter drei, vier Nachmittage mittels langer Kescher herausgeholt, Unterwasserpflanzen ebenso.

Insgesamt waren es etwa zehn Schubkarren voll.

__ Seggen u.ä. wurden 20 cm über dem Wasserspiegel abgeschnitten und die __ Rohrkolben stehen gelassen. Der nötige Gasaustausch bei geschlossener Eisdecke dürfte damit gewährleistet sein. Im Frühjahr wird auch hier "geerntet", das ist dann recht wenig Aufwand.

Ein Blick über den Teich, im Vordergrund ein paar Rohrkolben (laxmanii?)
 

Ein paar "große" Rohrkolben im Filterteich, ich meine es ist der Typha Shuttleworthii (bin mir aber nicht sicher).
 

Dieses Bild zeigt den Mut der blauen tropischen Seerose, Blühen bis an den Gefrierpunkt, sie kann ja gar nicht anders.
In den nächsten Tage hole ich sie heraus, der Nährstoffkreislauf wartet bereits auf sie.
 

Fast schon ein Suchbild zum Schluss, mein Eisvogel kommt immer noch regelmäßig bei offenem Wasser und findet jedes mal etwas.
Irgendwann erwische ich ihn doch noch mit der Kamera...


----------



## PeterBoden (30. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,


mein naturnaher Schwimmteich befindet sich jetzt im dritten Jahr nach seiner Fertigstellung.
Wir haben Ende April, ein warmer Monat war es.
Ich habe dieses Jahr einen ganz anderen Teich, voriges Jahr war das Wasser noch milchig grüntrüb von Algen, hauptsächlich Schwebealgen. Wie im letzten Beitrag schon geschrieben war ich diesen Winter etwas fleißiger, den Großteil der Pflanzen heraus geschnitten und den Rest Anfang März. Mulm und vor allen Dingen alte Laubblätter heraus gekeschert, ob ich dadurch jetzt schon mit vergleichsweise recht klaren Wasser belohnt wurde?
Fadenalgen sind im großen Schwimmteich gar keine, im zugehörigen, oberen kleinen Filterteich (25 m²) dagegen fische ich jeden zweiten Tag einen 10l Wassereimer voll heraus. Durch den kleinen Filterteich gehen jeden Tag 20...30 m³ Wasser vom unteren Schwimmteich, hoch gepumpt mit einer 12 m³/h 12V Pumpe und dem großen Skimmer, hier im Thread sind genug Fotos dazu.

Ein paar Stümpfe von Pflanzen hatte ich stehen lassen, sie bilden eine erstklassige Hilfe für die Laichschnüre und -ballen meiner __ Kröten und __ Frösche.

Und da ist etwas passiert dieses Jahr.

Im März sah man abends bei völliger Dunkelheit permanent etwas im Teich schwimmen, Kröten. Es waren durchaus viele.
Die Kaulqappen sind geschlüpft, auf folgendem Foto sieht man links im Flachwasserbereich des Teiches (rechts der Bachlauf) einen richtigen Zug von den Quappen.
 

Wie gesagt, es sind viele.
 

Sehr viele.
 

Wirklich viele!
   

Es bilden sich Schwärme, dreidimensional, 40 ... 50 cm Durchmesser. Ist der Schwarm an der Wasseroberfläche sprudelt sie. Diese Schwärme haben den Mulm von meinem Unterwasserwall aufgefressen, das ist eine Fläche von ca. 50 m x 0,5m. Das hat drei Tage gedauert. Jetzt putzen sie den Rand des Flachwasserbereiches sauber, das ist Wahnsinn. Und sie werden immer fetter.
Die Anzahl kann ich nur sehr schwer schätzen. Ich habe eine kleine Gruppe gezählt, dies zum Schwarm hoch gerechnet mal der Anzahl der Schwärme. Ich meine es sind mehr, weit mehr als 100.000.

Ich gehe eine Wette ein das, wenn sie zu Kröten / Fröschen ausgebildet sind sie binnen ein paar Tagen spurlos verschwunden sind.

Jetzt schon mal ein großes DANKE für's Saubermachen.

Na ja, an Molchen sollten es auch 100 sein.

Die Pflanzen wachsen, wieder welche an Stellen wo sie nie gepflanzt wurden und auch tot geglaubte Sorten sind dieses Jahr wieder da.

Wie oben erwähnt, ein ganz anderer Teich als letztes Jahr.


----------



## anz111 (1. Mai 2014)

Wow, da spielt sich s ja ordentlich ab


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo Peter,
ich bin fasziniert... . Es ist doch einfach toll, was man ohne Fische am Teich so erleben kann, das Vergnügen hatte ich nicht zu lange... .


----------



## Springmaus (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo,


einfach nur toll


----------



## PeterBoden (2. Mai 2014)

Ja, heute war es ganz faszinierend.

Da könnte man glatt eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit schreiben über das Schwarmverhalten von Kaulquappen.

Von einem Schwarm bildet sich eine -neugierige- Spitze, eine Vorhut. Sie schwimmt weg vom stationär befindlichem Schwarm, hin zu neuen Weidegründen.
Es ist nur eine kleine Gruppe, 100, 200 Exemplare. Als ob der restliche Schwarm wie an einem unsichtbaren Gummiband hängt so zieht er sich an die Vorhut heran, der ganze Habitus wird in Bewegung versetzt.
Aber jetzt: treffen zwei solcher Voraustrupps (mit angehängtem Schwarm) aufeinander sieht es so aus wie man es schon im Bildungsfernsehen gesehen hat, Abteilung Astronomie wenn zwei Galaxien aufeinander treffen und sich durchdringen. Es sieht tatsächlich frappierend ähnlich aus. Beide Schwärme durchdringen einander, verwirbeln, die Außenränder werden weg gespült und werden hier aber wieder eingefangen.
Ein größerer Schwarm entsteht.
Mehrere dieser Schwärme finden sich zusammen, ich habe fast eine Stunde der Bewegung meines Megaschwarmes zugeschaut, ich behaupte sein Durchmesser beträgt einen Meter.
Jawohl, einen Meter. Nicht kugelförmig, es ist ein lebendes, waberndes Gebilde unterschiedlicher Form.
Da wo er weg gezogen ist sind sämtliche Algen oder Bodenbelag weg geputzt.

Das er in 1,60 m Tiefe meinen Schwimmbereich säubert bleibt eine Illusion, dort ist es viel zu kalt.

Je nach Temperatur wird das mein Impellersauger veranstalten dürfen, erst mal müssen die Quappen raus sein und auch noch die __ Molche, ich möchte nicht alle 15 min den Vorfilter des Saugers davon befreien müssen.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Mai 2014)

Wenn alles sauber und das wachstum noch nicht vollendet, dann kannst du eine Scheibe altes Brot oder Brötschen da rein werfen.....bleibt auch nix von.


----------



## Caruso2014 (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo Peter, ich will im Juni mit meinem Teichprojekt beginnen und habe deshalb schon viel im Internet gelesen. Dein Beitrag ist bisher mit Abstand der Beste. Vielen Dank für die wertvollen Tips.


----------



## PeterBoden (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo Caruso,

und ganz herzlich hier im Forum.

Im Juni soll es losgehen?

Schreib doch ruhig mal etwas dazu, am besten mit ein paar Bildern.
So haben hier schon einige angefangen...


----------



## Caruso2014 (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Peter , ich werde demnächst über meinen Schwimmteichbau berichten.
Ich werde allerdings einen neuen Threat eröffnen. Bis später


----------



## PeterBoden (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

es ist Pfingsten 2014 und der bisher heißeste Tag des Jahres. Zeit für ein paar Bilder mit dem Schwerpunkt der Pflanzenentwicklung und -ausbreitung.
Der Blick auf mein Klärloch, ca. 1,6m Tief. In der Mitte wächst sehr üppig von unten herauf ein Leichkraut, im Herbst hatte ich es komplett bis auf 20 cm über den Grund heraus geschnitten, etwa eine Schubkarre voll. Links hinten kommt langsam das Riesenhechtkraut empor, ein wenig verdeckt von den nach links wuchernden __ Seggen aus dem rechten Bildfeld, die muss ich regelmäßig im Zaum halten. Sie breiten sich mit etwa 1 m im Halbjahr aus.
 

Es folgt ein Blick auf den Filter- und Regenerationsbereich links vom Einstieg, das erste Bild vom Einstieg nach links hinten und das zweite Bild in Gegenrichtung. Man blickt auf eine Länge von etwa fünf Meter.
Hier war ursprünglich __ Kalmus gepflanzt, sowohl der normale als auch der gestreifte. Zu sehen ist davon nichts mehr. Aber binnen eines Jahres wachsen hier mit einmal __ Rohrkolben! Selbst am flachen Rand zwischen den Morgensternseggen und anderen Flachwasserpflanzen.
 
 
Im hinteren Bereich ist aus den gepflanzten fünf Stück __ Zwergrohrkolben auch schon ein schöner Bestand geworden, diese sind recht zahm in der Ausbreitung.
 

Auch diese Art macht sich breit:
  

Noch ein Blick über fast die ganze Länge vom hinteren Bereich, hier zu sehen sind Wasserschwertlilien und wieder Rohrkolben, sie haben sich aufgemacht das andere Ende zu erreichen, spätestens übernächstes Jahr wäre es dann soweit.
 

Den Teich sich selbst überlassen würde bedeuten dass der gesamte Filter- und Regenerationsbereich von den wuchernden Sorten erobert würde.
Ein rechtzeitiger Rückschnitt ist das Mindeste was man einplanen sollte.

Solche Bilder entlohnen aber für diese Mühen:


----------



## Flusi (8. Juni 2014)

hallo Peter,
absolut schön! 
Knaller!
LG, Flusi


----------



## PeterBoden (26. Feb. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ein weiteres Jahr ist vergangen und mein Schwimmteich hält seine naturgegebene Winterpause. Von Winterruhe kann man eigentlich nicht reden, was da an schönen, nicht gar so tristen Tage unter der Eisfläche zu sehen ist hat mit 'Ruhe' nicht so sehr viel zu tun. 

Der Teich lebt.

So wie auf dem folgenden Januarfoto schaut es aus, ein paar Pflanzen welche die Eisoberfläche durchstoßen (Gasaustausch) habe ich im Herbst stehen lassen.
Jetzt, Ende Februar ist der Teich überwiegend Eisfrei, die restlichen, alten Pflanzen ernte ich ab, das dauert bei der Größe ein paar Tage. Eine wuchernde Unterwasserpflanze ernte ich mit einem Holzrechen, so 4...6 Schubkarren werden es.
Die anderen Pflanzen wie __ Seggen, __ Binsen, __ Lilien usw. schneide ich mit meinen Greifscheren (ja, das sind mittlerweile mehrere geworden) rigoros ab, der aufwalmende Mulm setzt sich nach wenigen Sekunden wieder ab, das ist richtig so. Im März, oder April, sauge ich ihn einmal (!) im Jahr mit einer Mulmglocke ab, das reicht.
Der abgetrennte Schwimmbereich wird wohl wie immer das erste mal im April/Mai abgesaugt, dann wieder Anfang August, so hat es sich eingespielt die letzten Jahre.
Ich bin zufrieden.
  

Noch ein Bild vom August, ich lasse es hier im Thread. Mein Freund sitzt immer vormittags auf dem Klettergerüst über dem Teich und lauert und äugt und lauert. Dann startet er:
 
Tja, seinen fast immer erfolgreichen Beutezug konnte ich noch nicht auf dem Foto verewigen, da brauche ich noch viel Glück (und eine neue Kamera)

Trotzdem, er ist mir treu oder weiß wo es gutes Futter gibt, ein Januarbild:  


 Manchmal kann man bei entsprechendem Winterwetter solche Teichblicke genießen: 


 

Ein neues Teichjahr beginnt.


----------



## Gunnar (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo Peter.
Toll Toll Toll....vor allem der Eisvogel....habe ich heute erst gesehen......weiter so.
Gibts was neues????


----------



## PeterBoden (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich kann heute einmal wieder einen ganz kurzen Beitrag abliefern.
_sorry auch für die bisher nicht beantworteten PN's und Mails, das Real Life hat mich momentan leider voll im Griff, dank dem Teich kann man ein Burn Out sehr effektiv abwehren..._
Die __ Frösche und vor allen Dingen die __ Kröten haben ihre Heimat zum Ablaichen wieder gefunden, zum wiederholten Mal. Was dabei heraus kommt, und hoch willkommen heraus kommt (!) könnt ihr in den folgenden Bildern bestaunen:

So etwas hat man schon gesehen, Kaulquappen ohne Ende.
 

Aber das? Ein Schwarm, ein richtiger Schwarm? Und er besitzt tatsächlich Schwarmverhalten, er folgt dem Kopf, den Führungstruppen. Na ja, auch hier sieht man nur einen sehr, sehr kleinen Teil. Die Nachbarin, eine passionierte Imkerin stand fasziniert am Teich und meinte nur " Wie meine Bienen, das sind immer ca. 50.000"
 

Das nächste Bild, Bombe.
1 (ein) Meter Durchmesser. Drei davon durchpflügen meinen Teich, sie fressen Mulm, Algen und so weiter. Habe ich die Million Quappen? Das ist besser als dreimal absaugen.
Die __ Molche hatten sich an dem Gelege gütlich getan, wir schätzen realistisch das es + 200 sind, wie man sieht haben genug Kaulquappen überlebt.
Ach so, das ist dreidimensional, vom Grund bis an die von den wimmelnden Quappen kochende Wasseroberfläche sind es gute 35 cm, teilweise springen die Quappen einen halben cm hoch!
Die Nachbarin und ein wenig später eine Besucherin, eine Biologielehrerin waren sprachlos, so etwas hatten sie nicht für möglich gehalten.
 
In ein paar Tagen ist das alles vorbei, quasi über Nacht sind alle weg. Ich freue mich auf die Nachkommen-Putzkolonne im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2015)

Wahnsinn ...

Das hast hervorragend festgehalten und dokumentiert.

Da sieht man wieder das unsere Teiche viele Naturschauspiele von statten gehen lassen.

Faszinierend ... würde jetzt Spok sagen

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Rhabanus (3. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Peter, ich habe mich die letzten Tage durch deine Teichbaudoku "gekämpft"  Alle Achtung! Gefällt mir gut!!
Ich bin Teich-Newby - demnächst gibst sicher paar mehr Beiträge im Forum von mir....

Ein Frage jetzt bzgl. deinem Klärloch. Wie findet der Wasseraustausch statt von dem relativ großen Schwimmbereich über die Flachwasserzone in dieses tiefe Klärloch? Woher wissen alle Algen, dass sie da hin müssen um eliminiert zu werden?

Ich selbst will nach dem Naturagartprinzip bauen. Schwimmteichwasser in den Filtergraben pumpen und wieder zurück. Da müssen zwangsläufig die Algen / Nährstoffe an den hungrigen Unterwasserpflanzen vorbei.
Letzte Frage, Naturagart empfielt ja eine max. Tiefe von 50-60cm für den FG. Ich überlege, ihn lokal tiefer zu machen, da ich eine Bucht plane, da wäre eine Tiefe von 80...90...100 cm auf einem knappen halben bis dreiviertel Quadratmeter leicht machbar. Wie wichtig ist eine große Tiefe? Ich denke, die Pflanzen sind identisch in einem 1,6m tiefen Klärloch wie auch in einem 60cm tiegen Naturagart-FG. (Volumenmäßig ist ja beides gleich...)

Beste Grüße
Rhabanus


----------



## PeterBoden (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Rhabanus,

und ganz herzlich willkommen hier im Teichforum! 

Dein erstes Posting hier, ja ich weiß, wie antworten die wohl? Ich glaube, ganz normal.

Ja, das Klärloch. Mit der Namensfindung bin ich mittlerweile nicht so ganz glücklich, irgendwie kommt da immer 'Kläranlage' im Unterbewußtsein hoch. Vielleicht wäre 'Unterwasserreactor' oder 'Powercleaner' ein modernerer Begriff.
Kurz gesagt, dieser relativ kleine Bereich ist die Heimstatt für wenige hoch effiziente Unterwasserpflanzen welche in diesen Tiefen gedeihen. Nur dazu ist dieser tiefe Bereich angelegt. _-wenn man beachtet was für flächenmäßige Ausdehnungen benötigt werden um auf den 'normalen' Weg in solche Tiefen zu gelangen...-_
Man setzt hier ein Break. Schluß mit Winkellage des Untergrundes. Jetzt wird direkt mit 90° auf Tiefe gegangen. Runter ins Loch. Dort wachsen sie, die Effiziensbomben, die Unterwasserpflanzen.
Na klar, jetzt möchtest du wissen wie die Strömung so gestaltet wird das die Algen dort eingefangen und vernichtet werden damit du in deinem Schwimmbereich in kristallklaren Wasser schwimmen kannst.

Vergiss es.

Oh nein, damit meine ich nicht das du in deinem Schwimmbereich klares Wasser haben wirst! _-vor einer halben Stunde war ich Schwimmen, hier bei mir, wenigstens fünf Meter Sicht, über acht Schubkarren Biomasse in den letzten zwei Monaten heraus holen dürfen, später mehr dazu-_

Du fragst nach den Strömungsverhalten im Teich. Ich glaube, das es da keinen vorhersagbaren Verlauf gibt. Und ich denke, das ist wie mit der Wettervorhersage. Je kurzfristiger, je begrenzter sie ist um so zuverlässiger.
In solch einem Schwimmteich kannst du nichts erzwingen. Du kannst nicht sagen'ströme dahin' oder noch verrückter 'lade Algen dort ab'.
Was soll das.
Durch ordinäre hydraulische Effekte wie Temperaturunterschiede, Oberflächeneffekte mittels Windeinflüssen hast du chaotische Strömungsverhältnisse in solchen Teichen jenseits der 50 m² Klasse. Es findet ein ständiger, langsamer Wasseraustausch in diesem Biotop statt. Ob dein Biotop jetzt mit einer massiven Wasserumwälzung ausgestattet ist (hohe Fließgeschwindigkeit = niedrige Sinkgeschwindigkeit) oder nicht spielt keine Rolle.
Du möchtest klares Wasser. Du möchtest keine Algen. Du weißt das du recht viele Pflanzenarten pflanzen musst um die Nährstoffe in deinem naturnahen Biotop aufgefressen lassen zu werden. 
Wie das jetzt passiert bleibt dir und deinem Biotopdesign überlassen. 
In solch ausgereiften naturnahen Teichen finden diese Prozesse der 'Filterung- und Reinigung' des Wassers immer allein und selbstständig statt. Das kann die Natur recht gut, seit mehreren Millionen Jahren hat sie es gelernt, ohne Bodenabläufe oder Filter der Marke 'Würzburg_Extended' 
Zum Thema Filterung gibt es einen überaus hochwertigen Fachbeitrag...

Bitte, ein paar Fotos wären wie immer nicht nur für uns hilfreich.


----------



## thias (13. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Peter,

ich schau nur noch selten vorbei und hab grad deinen schönen Teich entdeckt... und tolle Fotos. Glückwunsch.
Mein Teich ist nun über 8 Jahre alt und es funktioniert immer noch . Erholung pur.


----------



## PeterBoden (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem Jahr wieder eine kurze Meldung von meinem naturnahen Schwimmteich.

Ich glaube, er ist jetzt so langsam eingefahren. Das biologische Gleichgewicht hat sich eingependelt, die Zyklen zwischen der kurzen Algenblüte im Frühjahr und der anschließenden (Glas)Klarphase für den Rest des Jahres haben an ihrer Stärke verloren.
Voriges Jahr, 2015, hatte ich im März aus dem F/R Bereich mehrere Schubkarren Kanadische __ Wasserpest heraus geharkt, sie ist nun einmal im Teich. Ich denke das war zu früh, ihre bedeutende Fähigkeit als Sauerstoffproduzent hatte ich dem Teich zu zeitig genommen, in die Klarphase kam er erst im Juni.
Dieses Jahr war er eigentlich nie so richtig trüb. Selbst während die große Putzkolonne, wieder mehrere zehntausende Kaulquappen, im Mai im Teich herum schwärmte war schon Bodensicht im Schwimmkanal.
Die Wasserpest ist wieder abgeerntet, der Schwimmkanal mit der Impellerpumpe abgesaugt. Den Steinabscheider musste ich nur zweimal von größeren Pflanzenresten befreien, es war kaum Bodensatz im Schwimmkanal. Voriges Jahr war es deutlich mehr.
Grundsätzlich bin ich sehr froh darüber das ich an jede Stelle des Teiches gelange. Auf dem Unterwasserwall umlaufend um den Schwimmkanal kann man gehen, das Absaugen wird so zum Kinderspiel.
Mein kleiner 22 m² Klärteich 0,7 m über dem Schwimmteich erfüllt seine Funktion als natürlicher, zusätzlicher Filter hervorragend.
Über den Skimmer im Schwimmteich werden ca. 8000 l/h hoch gepumpt. _-die Angaben der Hersteller zur Pumpleistung, selbst die Pumpenkennlinie sind immer sehr optimistisch-_
Da wo das hochgepumpte Wasser ausströmt ist eine Fläche von etwa einem Quadratmeter welche ich permanent frei schneide, dann kommt ein Dickicht von __ Binsen, __ Seggen und anderen Klärpflanzen. Die Feststoffe sammeln sich vor dieser natürlichen Wand, alle zwei Tage hole ich die mit dem Kescher heraus.
Der Pflanzenwuchs in diesem sich selbst überlassenem Teich ist gigantisch. Zweimal im Jahr sind es ein, zwei Schubkarren was da heraus geschnitten wird und man muss dann schon genau hinschauen um überhaupt etwas zu bemerken.
Ein wenig Arbeit hatte ich mit den Grauwackesteinen mit welchen ich den Einstieg umsäumt habe. Fadenalgen.
Voriges Jahr kamen sie im September und ich habe sie nur grob entfernt. Die Kaulquappen dieses Jahr haben sie zu 70 oder 80% vertilgt. Ich habe die Steine einzeln geputzt, das waren zwei Nachmittage. Heute würde ich den Einstieg anders gestalten, wahrscheinlich so wie bei anz111.
Wir schwimmen immer erst dann wenn die Quappen raus sind, also so in der zweiten Junihälfte. Na ja, die Temperatur spielt da auch noch eine Rolle...
Ein neuer Bewohner hat sich eingefunden, zum ersten Mal.
Wir dachten erst 'warum reißt der Nachbar seinen Holzschuppen so spät abends ab?' aber es war Herbert.
Ein Süd-Ost-Westbrasilianischer Vuvuzuela-Brüllfrosch welcher das Geräusch einer startenden MIG mühelos übertönen kann. Mit Nachbrenner.
Hier ist er:
 

Na ja, es hatte sich dann gelegt, wahrscheinlich weil endlich ein Partner herbei gebrüllt wurde.
 

Hier saßen sie auf den Seerosenblättern und habe Insekten gefangen welche auf den Blüten gelandet sind.
 

Momentan ist ein neuer Tiefbrunnen neben dem Teich entstanden und da ist wieder viel Arbeit vorhanden wegen der ganzen Verlegerei, dem Technikgedöhns usw.
Ich glaube das wird ein eigener Beitrag im Technikforum im September.


----------



## Rhabanus (13. Juli 2016)

Hi Peter,
schön von dir zu hören. Damals noch Einsteigerfragen gestellt (siehe paar Beiträge zuvor), bin ich nun am 'Malochen'. Ist dann bei mir doch etwas mehr Technikeinsatz geworden, praktisch ein 'Fließgewässer' ....
Mir würden brennend noch paar Bilder deines Gesamt-Teiches interessieren. Wie er sich über die Jahre bis jetzt entwickelt hat.
Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## PeterBoden (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

es wird Herbst und daher Zeit für ein paar neue Bilder. @Rhabanus, es ist i.d.R. nicht meine Art auf Bilderwünsche so lange nicht zu reagieren, sorry. Das RL hat mich im Würgegriff...

Gut, was ist am Teich oder im Teich dieses Jahr passiert? Wie auch schon andere Boardies berichtet haben verhält er sich definitiv jedes Jahr anders. Den Schwimmbereich haben wir im Frühjahr mit der leistungsfähigen Impellerpumpe abgesaugt, eine Sicht auf den 1,70 m tiefen Grund ist da noch nicht möglich. Ein paar vom Herbst übriggebliebene Blätter und der unvermeindliche Mulm geht raus, das Wasser wird abgeleitet und durch neues ersetzt. Die Pumpe ist mit dem Bypass leicht gedrosselt und zieht pro Stunde ca. 10 m³. Dies Jahr ist er sehr schnell wirklich klar geworden, glasklar. Die Sicht ist momentan durch die gesamte Schwimmbahnlänge von 18 m ungetrübt möglich. Voriges Jahr war es nicht so drastisch. Seit Mai bin ich exzessiv damit beschäftigt:

 

Ein neuer Brunnen vom Brunnenbauer gebohrt, der alte gehört nicht mehr zu meinem Besitz. Wenn schon Technik dann richtig. Eine Sandfresserpumpe mit über 8 m³/h, über Funk schaltbar wie ebenso der Skimmer incl. Nachspeisung oder ventilgeschaltet die Wasserpipeline zur Gartenbewässerung. Alles gesteuert über eine kleine Siemens!Logo und weil es so schön ist gleich das Ethernet-Erdkabel mit verlegt so das ich vom PC die Betriebsstunden der Pumpe ablesen kann incl. der E/A Vorgänge, der geflossenen m³, der Druckverhältnisse und was weiß ich nicht noch alles. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
Das waren die ersten 50 m Graben für die Pipeline, die Spitzhacke wird immer kleiner.
Und so war der Teich fast ein viertel Jahr ohne Skimmer, nichts an Technik für ihn, gar nichts. Er hat es dankend angenommen mit glasklarem Wasser.
Der Skimmer läuft wieder, es ist schöner für das Schwimmen wenn ein evtl. Oberflächenfilm abgeskimmt wird.
Ich muss nochmals erwähnen das es -wie in meinem Eröffnungsthread hier im Beitrag geschrieben- sehr, sehr wichtig ist den Skimmer an der hauptwindabgewandten Seite des Teiches zu platzieren. Der Profiskim wird spielend mit den 250 m² fertig, aber sowie der Wind ihm nichts zutreibt ist er bedeutungslos.

Die restlichen Bilder:

Ein Blick den Schwimmbereich entlang
 

Die andere Seite, der Pflanzbereich plus Bachlauf
 

Blick zurück, Bachlauf, Pflanzbereich und der Schwimmbereich
 

Bachlauf
 

Überlauf vom kleinen Filterteich
 

Die Katze hat gut zu tun, nur die vielen kleinen grünen Grasfrösche(Herbert war fleißig) die kriegt sie nicht.
Aber der Eisvogel.
 

Um den kleinen Filterteich mit seinen 22 m² besser reinigen zu können kommt diese Woche ein Pondovac 5 hier an, mal schauen wie er sich macht. Bericht folgt.


----------



## samorai (18. Sep. 2016)

Sehe ich das richtig auf Foto Nr. 3 wächst ein Baum einfach so aus dem Wasser!
Ist ja geil!


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Sep. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig auf Foto Nr. 3 wächst ein Baum einfach so aus dem Wasser!
> Ist ja geil!


Das siehst du nicht richtig. Wenn du das Bild größer machst siehst du das der Baum am Ufer steht.


----------



## PeterBoden (18. Sep. 2016)

Ein kleines OT zu dem Baum, er steht neben dem Brunnen,

<<<OT ON>>>
vor 10 Jahren von einer renommierten Baumschule für Alte Obstsorten gekauft, als Lieblingsapfel in meiner Kindheit, der 'Berner Rosenapfel', steckte immer in meinem Nikolausstiefel, lecker, lecker, lecker!
Halbstamm, als er nach 6 Jahren die ersten Früchte trug die große Enttäuschung: niemals, nie und nimmer war das der Berner Rosenapfel!!!
In Lemgo, ein Jahr drauf, zum großen Apfeltag hatte ich solch eine Frucht mit, er wurde als 'Schöner aus Herrenhut' bestimmt, noch nicht mal als Musapfel zu gebrauchen, Geschmack eher unauffällig, meine Meinung.
Ich habe diesen Baum als Erstlingswerk zu einem Mehrsortenbaum getunt, es sind drei Sorten drauf veredelt, alle Veredelungsstellen sind angegangen, schaun 'mer mal
<<<OT OFF>>>


----------



## PeterBoden (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist längst an der Zeit mich wieder einmal zu melden. Ich finde das Forum mit seinen vielen hilfsbereiten Boardies hat es ganz einfach verdient das man selbst nach längerer Zeit -vielleicht gerade deshalb- immer wieder ein Feedback gibt, hat man doch selber irgendwann von solchen Informationen profitiert. Nein, besser, von solchen Infos ist man schließlich beflügelt worden und hat den Spaten, dann den Bagger benutzt...
Also Leute, zum Einstieg, hier das Foto was alle sehen wollen, bitte schön, warum nicht, die blühen und blühen jedes Jahr. Jede einzelne Sorte von Werner, die ziehen magisch die __ Blicke der Besucher und Zaungäste auf sich.
 

Nun, Seerosen sind nicht alles in einem naturnahen (Schwimm)teich, schön anzusehen zwar aber für das Biotop in ihrer Nützlichkeit eher zweitrangig.

Nun gut, was ist passiert in meinem Teich im letzten Jahr bis jetzt. Ich darf hier einmal wiederholen das tatsächlich jedes Jahr ein anderes ist, der Teich verhält sich immer wieder verschieden obwohl im Laufe der Jahre die Extreme (wenn man diese Wort überhaupt so wählen kann) abflachen, er wird immer ausgeglichener.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich um diese Zeit Anfang Juni noch Schwebealgen im Wasser, Sichtweite einen knappen Meter, dieses Jahr klare Sicht bist auf den Boden des Schwimmbereiches, das sind 1,70 m.
Dieses Jahr habe ich die kanadische __ Wasserpest welche ich gepflanzt hatte (noch) nicht geerntet, das wird nächste Woche passieren wenn die Quappen raus sind.
Ich habe umgedacht, zumindest ein wenig. Die Quappen, die __ Molche selbst die __ kanadische Wasserpest sind keine Quälgeister, keine unerwünschten Besucher, sie gehören hier her, sie waren lange vor uns bereits auf dieser Welt. Ich achte sie und profitiere von ihnen. Die Kaulquappen, dieses Jahr geschätzt mehrere 100000 Stück putzen mir die Pflanzzone sichtbar blank, bald nehmen sie die Biomasse mit hinaus.
Die Wasserpest ernte ich in zwei Wochen mit einem Holzrechen -der nächste Nährstoffaustrag-, voriges Jahr waren es acht Schubkarren voll, ein paar Reste lasse ich bewußt stehen.
Ebenfalls in zwei Wochen steht die erste Reinigung des Schwimmbereiches an, die Impellerpumpe wird nächstes Jahr einen neuen Pumpenkopf benötigen, der Substratsand nagt da doch deutlich.
Jaja, Technik steckt jetzt doch in der Erde, meine Orlando Sandfresser Tiefbrunnenpumpe mit 6 m³/h wird über eine Siemens-Logo! gesteuert, natürlich mit Sanftstarter und Funkfernsteuerung. Auch der Skimmer mit der 12V Oase Pumpe hängt da dran sowie die Gartenbewässerung und das Ethernet-Erdkabel geht von der Logo! in die Werkstatt, hab mir gerade überlegt das zeitgesteuert ab 22.00 Uhr alles abgeschaltet wird. Evtl. kommt noch ein Durchflusszähler mit rein in die Teichnachspeisung und das ganze via WLAN und Fritzbox auf meinen PC @Work, oder ich spinne mir noch mehr zusammen.
*hüstel*
Zurück zum Teich.

So kann es auch aussehen, trister Kahlschlag.
 
Was ist da los?
Hilfe, ich habe ein Problem!
__ Enten, hungrige Enten. Sie haben in einem großen Teil des Flachwasserbereiches fressgierig gewütet.
Der __ Kalmus ist weg, der normale, der gestreifte, der Zwergkalmus.
Die Morgensternseggen müssen eine Delikatesse sein! Und die Tannenwedel auch.
Was soll ich machen, weggescheucht haben wir sie permanent, nur nachts 03.00 Uhr schlafe ich zuweilen.
Ach je, ich werde nachpflanzen müssen.

Ja, und Herbert, mein __ Grasfrosch. Er war fleißig und scheint viele Kinderchen produziert zu haben. Wenn ich den Ufergraben abschreite (oder die Katze) (oder Nachbars Kater, der ist jung und schwippe) dann springen vor unseren Füßen bzw. Pfoten die __ Frösche ins Wasser, pro Ufergrabenseite sollten es 15...20 Stück sein.
Wenn die auch in Megafonstärke brüllen sollten gibt es hier das nächste Problem.
_-btw: man hat ja nette Arbeitskollegen, die haben mir mit vollem Ernst empfohlen einen zusätztlichen Ausgang der Logo! zu benutzen um eine Klatschmaschine anzusteuern, die klatscht nachts aufs Wasser dann ist Stille, das sind wirklich nette Kollegen-_

 

 

 

Molche, das sind auch Dutzende, viele Dutzende, hier konnte einer mit der Linse geschossen werden.
 

Ja, soweit von mir.

Natürlich lese ich ich hier quer durchs Forum von Zeit zu Zeit mit.
Immer wieder sind es die gleichen Fragen, die gleichen Antworten, wie vor sieben Jahren als ich hier hineingeschneit kam.
Ein wenig mache ich mir Gedanken das die Basics, die Fachbeiträge dieses Forums evtl. -ich kann mich irren- nicht so ankommen wie es ihnen gebührt.
Nur ein Beispiel, das Substrat im naturnahen Teich, das beinhaltet auch den naturnahen Schwimmteich.
Wie oft wird da nach gefragt.
Okay, was können wir da erfahren:
***teilweises Zitat Fachbeitrag***
_In Schwimmteiche und aber auch reine Pflanzenteiche gehört Verlegesand, also feiner Sand bis zur Körnung 2 mm mit 20 bis 30 % braunem Lehmanteil*. *Beziehen kann man diesen Sand - ggf. unter anderem Handelsnamen - bei vielen Baustoffhändlern, aber oft auch sehr billig bei Kiesgruben und Kiesbaggereien (ist oft sogar ausgesprochen billig, da “Abfall”). 
Kies ist für mich eine Fehlinvestition (Kies ist vergleichsweise teuer) für jeden Gartenteich. Er setzt sich schnell zu, wird unansehnlich und backt mit dem Schlick zu einer zähen Masse zusammen. Durch Schlammsauger ist er kaum sauber zu halten und wenn, nur mit größter Mühe. Kies ist ein Trick, um fehlerhaft angelegte Teichränder zu kaschieren (blank liegende Folie) und ist deshalb bei Teich- sowie Garten- und Landschaftsbauern sehr beliebt: Er kaschiert Baufehler. 
***Ende Zitat***_
Das war's zu dieser Sache, Punktum.
Ich selber war bereits, vor allen Dingen aus Neugier bereits bei mehreren Teichbauern hier in der Region zu Besuch.
Es gibt da schöne Lösungen zu bestaunen, teils recht naturnah wie bei mir und auch andere die mehr in die Richtung Naturpool mit aufwändiger technischer mehrstufiger Filterung betrieben werden. Die Grenzen dazwischen sind fließend, jede Lösung hat ihre Existenzberechtigung, der Teichbesitzer muss zufrieden sein.
Und ich darf es hier an dieser Stelle einmal nennen was da von Galabauern abgeliefert wird ist teilweise -zum Glück teilweise- doch amüsant bis bedenklich. Aber gut, das wissen wir.

Ich sehe es so, in diesem recht großen Forum findet man Informationen, Erfahrungen die es woanders so kompetent kaum gibt.
Evtl. rapple ich mich mal auf und starte eine Umfrage (oder so?) und spreche die Leute an welche naturnahe Schwimmteiche mehrere Jahre betreiben.
Wie groß? (m³ und m²)
Pflanzbereich und Schwimmbereich.
Bauart.
Technik.
Entwicklung über die Jahre, Pflegeaufwand. Klarheit des Wassers (jajaja, das will jeder wissen)
Zufriedenheitsfaktor. Selber entworfen oder bauen lassen, _(bloß nicht nennen welche Firma, das gibt immer Knüppelsuppe) 
_
Ich meine das wäre ein Erfahrungspool welchen es so noch nicht gibt.


----------



## troll20 (4. Juni 2017)

PeterBoden schrieb:


> es ist längst an der Zeit mich wieder einmal zu melden


jap, so ist es


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juni 2017)

Hallo Peter,
es freut mich, auch von Dir wieder zu lesen ! Du hast recht, dass so ein Forum zu Anfang einen gewissen Neuheitswert hat, und dieser dann mit der Zeit abnimmt (es gibt Dinge, die für einen nicht relevant oder interessant sind, und andere Dinge, die sich durch immer neue Mitglieder wiederholen).
Das Festhalten von Wissen, und eine fachliche Weiterentwicklung sehe ich auch als nicht einfach an. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass man damit ein immer kleiner werdendes Publikum anspricht, und dieses nicht unbedingt einer Meinung ist.
Eine Umfrage ist gut, das gibt Rücklauf von den hier aktiven Schwimmteichbesitzern. Auf diese Weise kann man schon mal Konzepte von zufriedenen Besitzern herausfiltern, und das "Basiswissen" aktualisieren bzw. erweitern.
Ich hab allerdings auch erlebt, dass das Forum (oder, ehrlicher gesagt, die Kommunikation der Mitglieder im I-Net) ganz offensichtlich dazu führt, dass derzeit zum Thema Teich mehr Produkte und Lösungen verfügbar sind, als noch vor 10 Jahren. Dass diese Informationen nicht wieder direkt zurückfließen, ist verständlich. 
Wenn unser Forum auf Dauer eine interessante Anlaufstelle bleiben will, dann bedarf es einer ständigen Aktualisierung. Und das geht nur über alle Mitglieder.


----------

